# Lace wigs



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a lace wig to give my hair a break, do you think they look fake?

What is your opinion?
Any photos would be great.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

It depends on how you style the wig, what color you choose and the density, which is the thickness of it.  I am going to update my Fotki in a minute to show pics of all of the 1 lace front wig I had and the different styles I used.  I bought mine for $299 and lacefrontwigs.com.  It was indian hair and I cut and styled my wig myself and kept my hair braided underneath.  The only downside I saw about the wig is that I have very thick hair and I had to wear a wig cap underneath it and the glue or tape is sticky and you would want to use a scalp protector ointment on your skin before applying adhesive and never put the adhesive on your sides...you'll rip them off.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you for your response, ill check out your Fotki...my concern is the way it looks at the front...the glued part. Is it obvious that its glued/taped.?

Its not cheap and i would hate to purchase and not wear it.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Thank you for your response, ill check out your Fotki...my concern is the way it looks at the front...the glued part. Is it obvious that its glued/taped.?
> 
> Its not cheap and i would hate to purchase and not wear it.


 
I just updated my fotki w/lace front wigs.  I forgot to add that I got light to medium density and I even thinned the wig out alittle more when I bought it because I wanted the wig to look as natural as possible.  Glued part looking obvious????  It depends on the tape/glue you buy.  If you buy tape don't get shinny tape, if you do glue, trust me a little goes a long way and just smooth it on with a q-tip.  Trial and error trial and error.  You will get used to putting it on correctly.  Plus you can always rock bangs and not worry about it.  Just PM me if you have any more questions.  And post some pics if you get it.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I just updated my fotki w/lace front wigs. I forgot to add that I got light to medium density and I even thinned the wig out alittle more when I bought it because I wanted the wig to look as natural as possible. Glued part looking obvious???? It depends on the tape/glue you buy. If you buy tape don't get shinny tape, if you do glue, trust me a little goes a long way and just smooth it on with a q-tip. Trial and error trial and error. You will get used to putting it on correctly. Plus you can always rock bangs and not worry about it. Just PM me if you have any more questions. And post some pics if you get it.


 
Thanks beautiful, i will check your fotki right now.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Everytime I think it's a good idea, I think of Naomi Campbell.  That cures the desire.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Everytime I think it's a good idea, I think of Naomi Campbell. That cures the desire.


 

Yea but i think her hairline is like that due to weave...beyonce's hair is still fine...i think its ok if you dont allow it to go on your edges>


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Yea but i think her hairline is like that due to weave...beyonce's hair is still fine...i think its ok *if you dont allow it to go on your edges*>


 
That's the key!!!  correct application is so important. One slip of glue and you lose hairline.  Scurry.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

agreed


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

you can use 99% alcohol or adhesive remover if you get the adhesive in your hair, but you can still accidently take some of your side off.  Correct application is key


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok thanks i checked your Fotki and the wig looks fab..


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Ok thanks i checked your Fotki and the wig looks fab..


 
Aaawwww thank you boo.  Appreciate the compliment.  I am a scissor happy person and I was cutting and styling the mess out of that wig!  I love it!  If it was 111 degrees today I would be wearing it now.  My full lace wig is for winters only.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

I say go for it and GET ONE!!! 

I want one so bad but I'm in Italy and I doubt someone can help me here!!!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> Aaawwww thank you boo. Appreciate the compliment. I am a scissor happy person and I was cutting and styling the mess out of that wig! I love it! If it was 111 degrees today I would be wearing it now. My full lace wig is for winters only.


 

Sorry, sweetie just one more question...did you order it pre made or did you get measure and all?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> I am thinking about getting a lace wig to give my hair a break, do you think they look fake?
> 
> What is your opinion?
> Any photos would be great.



Ive seen some that look really nice! Thats a good way to take a break and still look beautiful while you do!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Sorry, sweetie just one more question...did you order it pre made or did you get measure and all?


 
No problem.  I did not order premade.  I have a big melon head. so I ordered a custom wig online.  Check out this website www.*lace*-*front*-*wig*.com they are having a special on custom wigs $299 up to 16inches of INDIAN hair.

This is what I ordered:
FULL lace wig
14inches
Indian Hair Yaki Straight
Hair Color was 8/10/2 mix
Hair Density was light to medium 
Ordered w/baby hair
French Lace-color of Tyra Banks w/Bleached knots(so the the wig cap looks like my real scalp)
I measured my head for a custom fit.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> I say go for it and GET ONE!!!
> 
> I want one so bad but I'm in Italy and I doubt someone can help me here!!!


you can go to this website www.*lace*-*front*-*wig*.com  they do have international shipping


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> I say go for it and GET ONE!!!
> 
> I want one so bad but I'm in Italy and I doubt someone can help me here!!!


u can buy over the internet!!!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> No problem. I did not order premade. I have a big melon head. so I ordered a custom wig online. Check out this website www.*lace*-*front*-*wig*.com they are having a special on custom wigs $299 up to 16inches of INDIAN hair.
> 
> This is what I ordered:
> FULL lace wig
> ...


 
U are so helpful...i really like u. xx thanks


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a lace front as well. But I thought wearing a wig wouldn't help me with regards to hair growth. I've been wearing a wig and I feel like my hair hasn't grown.

About three weeks ago this weekend I Got my hair washed conditioned and trimmed. The hairdresser scolded me because I haven't had a professional hair trim in years I think, so I lost a lot of hair. However, now I look like... a run away slave, I mean my hair looks so bad. 
Not even the gel will work, and my co washes, although fun and cool in the hot weather, don't leave my hair soft and nice. (MIght be the conditioner though)

Anyway, long story short, now that I've read this; have you ladies experienced growth after wearing a lace front wig? And how often do you take it off and put it back on etc?


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> u can buy over the internet!!!


 
Yes that is what I did.  Where I live we dont' get all the trendy hair stuff if we do it is an arm and a leg.  So I did my research and bought that bad boy online.  The website I gave you is very detailed, even shows you video of how to measure your head and how to put the wig on the right way.  And the website support staff was very helpful for any questions you have.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a lace front as well. But I thought wearing a wig wouldn't help me with regards to hair growth. I've been wearing a wig and I feel like my hair hasn't grown.
> 
> About three weeks ago this weekend I Got my hair washed conditioned and trimmed. The hairdresser scolded me because I haven't had a professional hair trim in years I think, so I lost a lot of hair. However, now I look like... a run away slave, I mean my hair looks so bad.
> Not even the gel will work, and my co washes, although fun and cool in the hot weather, don't leave my hair soft and nice. (MIght be the conditioner though)
> ...


 
I would take my wig off every 7 to 10 days and wash/condition and rebraid my hair.  But if you apply your wig with glue you can go as long as 6wks even go swimming in that bad boy!  If you use tape it will last about 2weeks.  Your hair will grow no doubt about it and your natural hair isn't being manipulated at all.  I bought my wig as a christmas gift for myself $299 is a lot of money and I wore it regularly to about March.  When I bought the wig I had cut my hair off to the old school Halle Berry short. When I stopped wearing it in March my hair had grown into a cute bob.  So it definately grew my hair w/no problems. The wig will last you forever too.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

BermudaBeauty, you are making a believer out of me. 
My hair is two months since my last relaxer and counting, so I have about 1 cm of hair growth all around. But the rest of my hair is relaxed. 

What covering do you use when you wear your Lacefront, and how do you deal with the sweating? It's hot as hell most times and i get frustrated 

Would you say that this is better than braiding the hair?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

i kinder like this one.
what do u think?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

DId you post a pic Blackrose? I dunno if it's just blocked cos I'm at work. Can you put the link so I can see as well? please?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

attached...


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.lacefrontwigshop.com/lola.htm


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> BermudaBeauty, you are making a believer out of me.
> My hair is two months since my last relaxer and counting, so I have about 1 cm of hair growth all around. But the rest of my hair is relaxed.
> 
> What covering do you use when you wear your Lacefront, and how do you deal with the sweating? It's hot as hell most times and i get frustrated
> ...


 
I am not a fan of braids.  My hair grows too fast and braids don't last for me.  If I do braids it is cornrolls never singles or micros.  Too much stress on the hair.  I would do the wig because you can wash the wig and rewear it forever as braids only last a few weeks.  I sweat big time that is why I'm not wearing it now in 111 degree heat but...* if you choose to glue* with the lace wig, then sweating should not be an issue.  Like I said before you can even swim in the things if you have the correct adhesive.  So the wig won't come off.  As far as  covering my natural hair, I just moisturized my hair and put a wig cap on it, you can even use the open net wig caps to allow your scalp to breath more.  My hair is thick so I needed the wig cap to push my nautral hair down to make my wig flat at the top.  But you don't have to use a wig cap if you don't want to.  Sometimes if I was lazy I wouldn't braid my hair underneat just brushed it back and slapped my wig on.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> http://www.lacefrontwigshop.com/lola.htm


 

Buyer beware.  Not all websites use Indian hair as they claim.  I wouldn't use any other hair but Indian.  It is softer, dosen't tangle, and lasts longer.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> Buyer beware. Not all websites use Indian hair as they claim. I wouldn't use any other hair but Indian. It is softer, dosen't tangle, and lasts longer.


 

I know its hard to know who the fakes are..but i want one with this texture. ill keep looking i guess.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

The website Bermuda posted has a jeri curl textured wig, check out the Celebrity Albums. THe one they have on there is blonde but I am sure u can change the length and such and color.


----------



## soulie (Jul 9, 2008)

If you want to find some reputable sites that sell lace wigs, check out the lacefront forum on Black Hair Media.  You can also get a ton of info on adhesives - or other attachment methods.  I'm following AtlantaJJ's suggestion and using bobby pins right now.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bobby Pins? So you don't glue the hairlines/edges of the wig?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

Before joining the board, I was in the market for one. I had decided I was gonna grow my hair out and I can't do braids either...this is the one I wanted:







it's supposed to be 100% Indian Remi. Pic is from http://www.celebritystylewigs.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=79

This one looks closest to a style that i would wear with my own hair. It's prob too short to wear in a pony though.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

daephae said:


> Before joining the board, I was in the market for one. I had decided I was gonna grow my hair out and I can't do braids either...this is the one I wanted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thats so nice...how much?


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just ordered on off the internet. i brought it from china. I am using it to aide in my transition.

 I paid about 260 for mine and the wig i got was usually about $600. I got all the info from the ladies at Black hair media. It is soo serious over there, but they will make sure u look good.

 They helped me alot.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> thats so nice...how much?


 
I think like $299 (not including the glue).


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 9, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> I just ordered on off the internet. i brought it from china. I am using it to aide in my transition.
> 
> I paid about 260 for mine and the wig i got was usually about $600. I got all the info from the ladies at Black hair media. It is soo serious over there, but they will make sure u look good.
> 
> They helped me alot.


 
urr where did u get it then?


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

*You ladies are making me want one bad!* 

*So, are you saying I can place my own lacr front wig myself ??? I thought a professional had to hook it up!!!*

*Bermuda,*
*Did you use the Adhesive Kit from the same website you got the lacefront??? If not, where did you get your adhesives from??? I really like the lace front in your fotki......was it from the Celebrity gallery???*

*I might get myself an early Christmas gift!!!!*


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *So, are you saying I can place my own lacr front wig myself ??? I thought a professional had to hook it up!!!*


 
Yup ...there's a lot of vids of installs on youtube.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *You ladies are making me want one bad!*
> 
> *So, are you saying I can place my own lacr front wig myself ??? I thought a professional had to hook it up!!!*
> 
> ...


 
I followed the video link they had on the website or you can look on you tube on how to apply the wig but you definately don't need a professional.  Hair is my passion and I love to cut hair, so I cut and styled it myself.  When you buy the wig they give you complimentary tape strips, I did not buy the kit.  I actually went on ebay to buy the adhesive glue, adhesive remover, and scalp protector.  I didn't choose a wig from the celebrity gallery however, my hair closely resembed the Beyonce pic the one with the gold highlights.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 9, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> urr where did u get it then?


 
http://www.yiweidu.com/catalog/Home,19.aspx

 I ordered it from there. I have been stalking  lace wigs for about 3 years now. I went with them because they have 24 hour customer service and they accept paypal.  That gave me extra security. Some of the vendors in China use western union and i won't use them.  If one of them tries to scam me, i can't get my money back.

 I chose to get a custom made unit. It is 22 inches has  a base color and three highlight colors, bleached knots, yaki hair texture. The usual price for this is about $600.. I paid $260. I went with a company that ladies on BHM have used a lot and that gave great results for my price range. i was a little skeptical about ordering on, but I am glad that i did.

Most people order from american vendors, but what they are doing is purchasing wigs from china and selling them to you for twice the price. Most of them have no idea how to make wigs and they are charging you outrageous amounts of money just because they are the middle man.

 I learned soo much about lace wigs from  Black Hair Media. They can teach you how to apply, the glues, caring for your wig, how to measure. I would spend some time just reading and learning. You  can join for free there and it will help lots...


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *Bermuda,*
> *Did you use the Adhesive Kit from the same website you got the lacefront??? If not, where did you get your adhesives from??? I really like the lace front in your fotki......was it from the Celebrity gallery???*


 

 You can make your own  kit for farrr cheaper... Look at what you want to make and then look on hairdirect.com and they have trial sizes of things for very cheap you want to make and pick out some similar things or the same trial size of what you want. You dont know how the adhesives will work for you  so u dont wanna end up with  full size of something that doesnt work for you.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

Would you ladies recommend a full lace wig or just a lace front wig? 

Which of the two do you own?


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

One more ?!

Could you put your lace front wig up in a ponytail!!

I've forever wanted a long ponytail.......


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm experimenting with a Modu Invisilace wig right now.  It's in a style that I have worn my own hair.  I wore it today to work.  Pics in fotki.  I plan to wear it only when I want a straight hair style and it's definitely not going to be an everyday thing, especially since I only go into the office 1 - 2 times per week.  

It's NOT a lace wig but a synthetic wanna be lace frontal.  So far so good.  I did figure out that I need to buy wig tape that isn't shiny.  I'm afraid to use glue and am just sticking to tape.  Live & learn.

Youtube is a great resource for lace wig installs.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *One more ?!*
> 
> *Could you put your lace front wig up in a ponytail!!!*
> 
> *I've forever wanted a long ponytail.......*


 

 If you get lace all around the peremeter, then yes you can.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 9, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I would take my wig off every 7 to 10 days and wash/condition and rebraid my hair.  *But if you apply your wig with glue you can go as long as 6wks even go swimming in that bad boy!*  If you use tape it will last about 2weeks.  Your hair will grow no doubt about it and your natural hair isn't being manipulated at all.  I bought my wig as a christmas gift for myself $299 is a lot of money and I wore it regularly to about March.  When I bought the wig I had cut my hair off to the old school Halle Berry short. When I stopped wearing it in March my hair had grown into a cute bob.  So it definately grew my hair w/no problems. The wig will last you forever too.



If you wear it for 6 weeks, what do you do with your hair underneath? Can you still wash & moisturize it?


----------



## Ediese (Jul 9, 2008)

I've just seen this thread, and thought I'd pop my head in. As someone mentioned earlier, Black Hair Media has a fantastic lace front section. I learned everything I know from them (measuring your perimeter correctly, bleaching knots with creme developer or the fake bleaching knots method, cutting the lace, choosing the best adhesives, thinning out the hairline, applying in front/behind hairline, properly removing the lace front to prevent the glue from taking out your hair, choosing the correct wig density, etc. I suggest that you read up on all of that before purchasing. 

I purchased my lace front straight from a chinese vendor. I bought it for $200 including shipping. It's a medium fit, light to medium density, 1b, 18 light yaki. 

Although I love my ace front, I decided to go back to wearing weaves because ersonally the upkeep for me is too much. I'm more of a weave lady. Once I get my hair braided and the weave sewn, I don't have to do anything else to my hair for 3 mos (yes I know that's lazy). Unlike the lace front, that you have to touch up the adhesives. I'm not into that. I'll only wear my lacefront between installs since I take a two week break before I apply my weaves.

Anyway, without further adieu, take a look at some pics. You can check out my fotki to view additional pics.

Close up pic of hairline after wig was applied




Pic of hair installed and curled




Pic of wig before I applied it and cut the lace




Pic of back of wig after I applied and curled




Pic of side of hair after it was applied 




This is a link that I posted on Black Hair Media when I first installed my lacefront.
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=114365&PN=1


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 9, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I've just seen this thread, and thought I'd pop my head in. As someone mentioned earlier, Black Hair Media has a fantastic lace front section. I learned everything I know from them (measuring your perimeter correctly, bleaching knots with creme developer or the fake bleaching knots method, cutting the lace, choosing the best adhesives, thinning out the hairline, applying in front/behind hairline, properly removing the lace front to prevent the glue from taking out your hair, choosing the correct wig density, etc. I suggest that you read up on all of that before purchasing.
> 
> I purchased my lace front straight from a chinese vendor. I bought it for $200 including shipping. It's a medium fit, light to medium density, 1b, 18 light yaki.
> 
> ...


 

You did a GREAT job for your first application.

I am probably NOT going to invest in a real lace wig because I do not want to care for TWO heads of hair.  My synthetic wanna be will do for now.


----------



## firewoman213 (Jul 10, 2008)

The only problem I have with them is the TOO STRAIGHT hairline. Is there anyway to make the hairline not look so perfect without baby hairs? 

Also Ediese how come the wig was to much up keep? If that's the case then I don't need one. 

And has anyone heard of lynelleslacewigs.com If I were to get one it would be from there. Are they any good? Anybody know? Thanks!


----------



## Ediese (Jul 10, 2008)

firewoman213 said:


> The only problem I have with them is the TOO STRAIGHT hairline. Is there anyway to make the hairline not look so perfect without baby hairs?
> 
> Also Ediese how come the wig was to much up keep? If that's the case then I don't need one.
> 
> And has anyone heard of lynelleslacewigs.com If I were to get one it would be from there. Are they any good? Anybody know? Thanks!


 
My lace front didnt' have baby hairs, and the hairline wasn't too straight. Also, I said that the upkeep was too much because I never took the time to tie down my hair so the adhesives would hold, and I ended up having to keep touching up the areas where the wig would lift. That was my fault though. I'm just really lazy, and I wanted to put it on and not have to worry about it for a while.  I went back to weaves because I can keep an install for 3 months.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 10, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> You did a GREAT job for your first application.
> 
> I am probably NOT going to invest in a real lace wig because I do not want to care for TWO heads of hair. My synthetic wanna be will do for now.


 
Thank you!

I still have the lace wig, and plan to only install it for my in between time when I dont' wear my sew-ins. I certainly understand about the caring for two heads. I'm too lazy for that. Weaves work best for me.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ediese! Girl gimme that wig! It looks SO good. Yours is one of the best I have seen. DEFINITELY going to get one.
Where did you buy one? (maybe you mentioned before) Or did you make it yourself. 
And can you tell me what kind of hair it is, the length etc? It's lovely!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you wear it for 6 weeks, what do you do with your hair underneath? Can you still wash & moisturize it?


 
I didn't wear my wig six weeks then wash it but I do have homies that do.  Their hair isn't the healthies of hair by the way. Your natural hair can get wet recieve products on it through the lace wig but I don't recommend doing that.  I would take my wig off every 7 to 10 days so I could wash condition and rebraid my natural hair underneath.    I have to maintain healthy hair practices that is why I took my wig off for a day so I could wash,condition, and rebraid.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 10, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *Would you ladies recommend a full lace wig or just a lace front wig? *
> 
> *Which of the two do you own?*


 
I own full lace.  And if you want to rock ponytails you would want to get a full lace.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 10, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I didn't wear my wig six weeks then wash it but I do have homies that do.  Their hair isn't the healthies of hair by the way. Your natural hair can get wet recieve products on it through the lace wig but I don't recommend doing that.  I would take my wig off every 7 to 10 days so I could wash condition and rebraid my natural hair underneath.    I have to maintain healthy hair practices that is why I took my wig off for a day so I could wash,condition, and rebraid.



 _*Thank you*_! That's what I figured the answer would be, but I wanted to be certain.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 10, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Ediese! Girl gimme that wig! It looks SO good. Yours is one of the best I have seen. DEFINITELY going to get one.
> Where did you buy one? (maybe you mentioned before) Or did you make it yourself.
> And can you tell me what kind of hair it is, the length etc? It's lovely!




Thanks girl! I've been getting pms from my other hair board asking if I'm selling it. uh uh lol

I sent you a pm with the vendor contact information. I bought the 18", 1b light yaki full lace unit with light brown lace. It's a medium size.


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I love lacefronts! They have been great to give my hair a break while transitioning.  I wore one for the first time a year ago for a photo shoot and once I saw I didn't look crazy lol I was hooked.  I have pics of one in my fokti album "transitioning styles"...it is indian hair...way too much density at first but i had it thinned out.  i've tried the glue adhesive...didn't stick as much as i liked but looked the most realistic. when i used the tape it def was stuck on there but i didn't like how the tape looked on my skin.  i don't wear longer than 2 weeks cause i need to be able to get to my hair to wash, condition, etc. While they will never replace my weaves, it is a good back-up to have in between.  Mine is Indian hair and i got it from Sunny's Hair in Atlanta. They also have a website: sunnyshair.com

I've been studying on Black Hair Media and I'm going to try to apply it myself the next time I wear it (crossing fingers). Do any of you have a favorite glue. I don't love the Ultra Hold.


----------



## Sindeee (Jul 10, 2008)

firewoman213 said:


> The only problem I have with them is the TOO STRAIGHT hairline. Is there anyway to make the hairline not look so perfect without baby hairs?
> 
> Also Ediese how come the wig was to much up keep? If that's the case then I don't need one.
> 
> And has anyone heard of lynelleslacewigs.com If I were to get one it would be from there. Are they any good? Anybody know? Thanks!



This one is REALLY NICE.


----------



## Sindeee (Jul 10, 2008)

kriolagirl said:


> I love lacefronts! They have been great to give my hair a break while transitioning.  I wore one for the first time a year ago for a photo shoot and once I saw I didn't look crazy lol I was hooked.  I have pics of one in my fokti album "transitioning styles"...it is indian hair...way too much density at first but i had it thinned out.  i've tried the glue adhesive...didn't stick as much as i liked but looked the most realistic. when i used the tape it def was stuck on there but i didn't like how the tape looked on my skin.  i don't wear longer than 2 weeks cause i need to be able to get to my hair to wash, condition, etc. While they will never replace my weaves, it is a good back-up to have in between.  Mine is Indian hair and i got it from Sunny's Hair in Atlanta. They also have a website: sunnyshair.com
> 
> I've been studying on Black Hair Media and I'm going to try to apply it myself the next time I wear it (crossing fingers). Do any of you have a favorite glue. I don't love the Ultra Hold.




WOW....Your picture with the Bohyme Brazillian Wave 14".  That's a weave?
OH my it looks so natural & pretty. I LOVE IT!


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Sindee,

Thank you and YES it is a weave   I swear that hair has changed the game for me lol. I didn't want to have to constantly straighten hair on the top of my head/edges to match some silky hair.  I just do co-washes on it with cheapie conditioner (Suave etc) and the little bit of my hair that is out I can still co-wash, DC, seal with EVOO and I'm good to go. I'm able to get to my scalp and my braids underneath as well.  It is the best of both worlds!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 11, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> http://www.yiweidu.com/catalog/Home,19.aspx
> 
> I ordered it from there. I have been stalking lace wigs for about 3 years now. I went with them because they have 24 hour customer service and they accept paypal. That gave me extra security. Some of the vendors in China use western union and i won't use them. If one of them tries to scam me, i can't get my money back.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 11, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I've just seen this thread, and thought I'd pop my head in. As someone mentioned earlier, Black Hair Media has a fantastic lace front section. I learned everything I know from them (measuring your perimeter correctly, bleaching knots with creme developer or the fake bleaching knots method, cutting the lace, choosing the best adhesives, thinning out the hairline, applying in front/behind hairline, properly removing the lace front to prevent the glue from taking out your hair, choosing the correct wig density, etc. I suggest that you read up on all of that before purchasing.
> 
> I purchased my lace front straight from a chinese vendor. I bought it for $200 including shipping. It's a medium fit, light to medium density, 1b, 18 light yaki.
> 
> ...


 

Hey i'm glad i started this thread and i really like the look of yours..pls pm me and tell me where you got this and what type of hair it is xxxxxxxxxx thanks looks fab


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know right?! Her lace front is ON POINT.

PM her, I'm sure she'll be more than happy to tell you where she got hers from.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm about to blow up BHM's weave and lacefront sections. Ediese that wig is off the chain...i'm about to PM you.

i guess a wig is more cost efficient, cause it lasts so much longer than a weave and my last full sew-in was 175 and i dont think that included the hair. i'm in college though...so i gotta do some number crunching. i am in kinky twists now and i feel you about the rest period though. cant go from long to short to long too many times without people wondering. LOL

kriolagirl that bohyme weave is fantastic. the one thing about these twists is I CANT COWASH and it is killing me since i usually cowash every day to every other day. did you get the hair online? i did a search on their website and i dont think they sell it at a BSS near me.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not a regular at the Hair Salon because it's not something that I budget for. However, I think I will make an appointment every 10 weeks so I can get it deep conditioned and trimmed, so I can save my ends. My last trim was 4 weeks ago. We're supposed to trim every 6 weeks right?

The hairdresser suggested that I get my hair braided in two month intervals. I would have liked to, but when I checked the price of the hair that I wanted, ($35 a pack) and I needed 3, and braids cost at least $100. It wasn't worth it for 2 month intervals.

Blackrose did me such a great favor by opening this thread, because I've always had questions about Lace Wigs, and I found a place in Philadelphia that would do it, BUT, there is a $100 consultation fee, and the wigs cost at least $350. 

Youtube has videos on easy lace front applications that showed me that it is really that easy. So an investment in a Lace Wig is definitely what i have decided to do. Hopefully I see results in growth of my own hair when it's left alone.

Is there any one in the philadelphia area that is good at Lace Front Applications? I'll buy mine and just have it applied by someone, just to be sure I don't rip my own hair off


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 13, 2008)

STILL WANT ONE!!!!!!
I'm just trying to convince myself that I can DO IT!!!!!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Get one.
What's up with caps and bolded font tho


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 13, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Get one.
> What's up with caps and bolded font tho


 
That's me convincing myself that I want one...........!!! LOL!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

*funny*

I am getting one, it's too cheap and worth while to not get one. 

Has any one seen the videos on Youtube? I Saw the applications by MsLola. Is she one of our board members? 

http://www.mslola.com

She also has a one step cream that she uses, by hand, and she says lasts 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been watching Ms. Lola's videos on youtube.com and I have been on her website too www.mslola.com.  

I have been investigating lace wigs for a couple of weeks and think they are a good option as a protective style.  They seem to last for at least one year with proper care.

And for sew-in wearers lace wigs are a cheaper option.  I paid $200 each time for my sew-ins and then about $180 for the custom blended human hair (16" - 18" color #2 & #4 blended with #8 highlights every 2 inches).  Haven't had a sew-in for a while but I remember my hair order.  So if I find a wig for less than $380, I am making out better than with a sew-in that would only last 8 weeks.

The only problem seems to be the adhesives.  Some are toxic and many ladies get headaches and also a drawer full of tapes and adhesives due to trying out so many to get the right combo.  I have learned that to avoid adhesives, the wigs can be secured with bobby pins. 

I am practicing with a synthetic lace front right now....and may order a real lace front one day rather than a full lace wig.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I printed out a measuring tape from online because I just do not have one any where. 
Let me tell you! My head is HUGE!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 14, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I printed out a measuring tape from online because I just do not have one any where.
> Let me tell you! My head is HUGE!


 
  They have all sorts of stock sizes.  
Turns out DH was right though, I do have a smaller than average head (circumference at least).


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 14, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> That's the key!!! correct application is so important. One slip of glue and you lose hairline. Scurry.


 

Oh no, that would be scary.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> They have all sorts of stock sizes.
> Turns out DH was right though, I do have a smaller than average head (circumference at least).




No girl, when I order this wig they might think it's for a man 

I was hoping to be able to order a stock wig, not have one made, I feel ashamed.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 14, 2008)

I want desperately to get one but they are just too expensive for my blood.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I want desperately to get one but they are just too expensive for my blood.


 
Some of the stock wigs are not expensive but I feel you. Custom made wigs can get very expensive with all the color add ons and what not!

I'm still shopping for that "right one"!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a false alarm, I have a regular head after all. 
I contacted the company about ordering, hopefully they can hold it for me until I can send them the $$.

I'm very excited!

Has anyone else viewed the MsLola videos on Youtube and seen her manually applied lace wig bond?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 16, 2008)

*bumping*

I love this thread!


----------



## Caramela (Jul 16, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Some of the stock wigs are not expensive but I feel you. Custom made wigs can get very expensive with all the color add ons and what not!
> 
> I'm still shopping for that "right one"!



1.what is a "stock" wig and how much are they compared to the custom ones?
2.is there anyway to turn a regular wig into a lace front?
3.what about buying a human hair wig and using double sided wig/toupee tape? I wonder if that would be a cheaper alternative...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of you may wanna check out Youtuber usvi84...she calls her vids "Cheap News..." she has a tutorial on lace wigs with very, very useful info. Vendors, #'s, email addresses and reviews of products that she's used on/with her lace wigs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZMb5IVjqHo

http://usvi84.blogspot.com/ (scroll down...there's lots of info)


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 16, 2008)

BHM forum has a section on lf wigs. They have everything you need to know there.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Carmela, the huge difference in the Lace wigs, imo, is the hairlines, regular wigs don't do that. At all. I've seen ppl try to wear a half wig at the front of their hair and depending on which one they use, it's not a good look. 

Stock wigs are wigs that they already have, they list the specs and u determine based on your own preferences if it is some thing u want to purchase. 

My stock wig is costing $160 with $30 shipping. Comparing the cost of braiding, and salon visits, this is great for me!


----------



## Caramela (Jul 16, 2008)

Trini, what website did you find your wig for $160? 
It's still expensive but I might be able to talk DH into for my xmas gift.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone ever ordered from this site? They seem like they have a high quality and the prices are affordable... www.ultimatehaironline.com


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I checked it out, the display of the wigs is really nice, with how they have the mannequin. A lil off my budget, but it's nice.

I forgot to ask:  You can style ur wigs right? Curl etc? Cos i dont want to be stuck with a straight styled wig


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 16, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I checked it out, the display of the wigs is really nice, with how they have the mannequin. A lil off my budget, but it's nice.
> 
> I forgot to ask: You can style ur wigs right? Curl etc? Cos i dont want to be stuck with a straight styled wig


 
I know that's right!

I think you can though! Your wig should be 100% human hair ready to be styled and all.

On BHM the girls dye, curl, rollerset, flat iron, and do many more styles with their lace front wigs!!! It's amazing!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 16, 2008)

Caramela said:


> 1.what is a "stock" wig and how much are they compared to the custom ones?
> 2.is there anyway to turn a regular wig into a lace front?
> 3.what about buying a human hair wig and using double sided wig/toupee tape? I wonder if that would be a cheaper alternative...


 
I do not own a lace wig but have been researching them for a while.  From what I have read, you can get a stock wig (from a Chinese vendor) for under $200 depending on the length of the hair.
http://www.longfeihair.com/english/En_Product.asp?EnBigClassName=In-stock-wigs

A regular wig cannot be made into a lace front.  Lace wigs have the hair individually knotted through the lace base while traditional wigs have a wig cap as a base with tracks sewn onto the base.  Check out this page for lace wig cap construction to see what I mean. http://www.mslola.com/specifications.html

Sure, you can put on a regular wig with tape/glue but it will not have the lace front look unless you find a regular human hair wig that has a lace front - currently Beverly Johnson makes "lace front" wigs but they get horrible reviews on www.blackhairmedia.com 

I have a synthetic "lace front" wig by Modu.  They make a wanna be lace front wig under the name Invisilace.  Pics in Fotki.  I have used tape to hold my wig in place and today I just pinned it on.  I have only had the wig for about 2 weeks but so far I like it.....albeit not a true lace front (and synthetic hair).  The bangs of my wig hide alot that would be a HUGE no-no for a true lace wig i.e., I cannot bleach the knots to make my wig look more realistic....although my coworkers all swear that I cut and colored my hair last week. lol lol lol lol  
Wig is a #2 and just past shoulders while my hair is a #4 and just past shoulder blades.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 16, 2008)

BHM is fierce! It's crazy!


----------



## Classic (Jul 17, 2008)

Im wearing a sew in for the summer, but I love lace wigs. They can look amazingly natural. The make or break for a lace wig, is a natural hairline, flawless app and most important....cuticle aligned remy hair. Just like weave hair, there are different grades of hair. Their true value shows after extended wear and wash. Im brand new and a little camera shy, but I thought Id show a few pics. Thanks


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> Some of you may wanna check out Youtuber usvi84...she calls her vids "Cheap News..." she has a tutorial on lace wigs with very, very useful info. Vendors, #'s, email addresses and reviews of products that she's used on/with her lace wigs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZMb5IVjqHo
> 
> http://usvi84.blogspot.com/ (scroll down...there's lots of info)


this is good stuff...cause lets be honest the BHM threads are scary for noobs like me. LOL


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's what I am saying. I just lurk, because I surely am not going to post, and when I do, no one responds.

Hello Classic, thanks for posting, the pics look great.
Do you mind PMing me where you purchased your Lace Wig from please?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Caramela (Jul 17, 2008)

I am on the fence. I want a lacefront, but I don't 
Pros:
1.I can have any hair texture or length imaginable
2.It will be a good no contact protective style

Cons: 
1.I like to c/o wash daily.
2.My real hair is MBL (approaching waist) 
3. I could just invest in a human hair wig in a style of my preference and spend way less money

 Why I gotta be so fickle?


----------



## soulie (Jul 17, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is good stuff...cause lets be honest the BHM threads are scary for noobs like me. LOL


 


trinidarkie1 said:


> That's what I am saying. I just lurk, because I surely am not going to post, and when I do, no one responds.


 
Don't be afraid of BHM  Speaking for the lacefront section over there, a lot of times no one will answer because 1) they don't know the answer to your question; 2) the question has been asked 100x  - and people figure you didn't search before posting.

If you have any questions, you can ask me - either here or there.  If I don't know the answer, I can probably get it for you.

Before purchasing a lace wig, however, I would suggest searching for the vendor on BHM.  You can find a vendor listings and vendor reviews there.  If it is your first purchase, you might want to stick with the vendors that those ladies have already tested - so many new vendors are popping up and producing less-than-quality product that I'm only sticking with the tried and true.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bumping for pureebony!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumping for leejeff


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 30, 2008)

great thread. i would love to invest in a LF


----------



## stephshe (Jul 30, 2008)

I wore lace wigs for about a year and a half and I loved them. I decided this year to cut my relaxer out and wear my own hair. During the  beginning of this year I bought a lace wig with silk panel in the front and they are the best because the parts look very realistic.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 30, 2008)

stephshe said:


> I wore lace wigs for about a year and a half and I loved them. I decided this year to cut my relaxer out and wear my own hair. During the  beginning of this year I bought a lace wig with silk panel in the front and they are the best because the parts look very realistic.



Where did you get the lace wig with the silk panel at?  Do you have any pics ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 30, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I am on the fence. I want a lacefront, but I don't
> Pros:
> 1.I can have any hair texture or length imaginable
> 2.It will be a good no contact protective style
> ...


I use bobby pins, I wear them every day and I take them off every night no problems!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 30, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Carmela, the huge difference in the Lace wigs, imo, is the hairlines, regular wigs don't do that. At all. I've seen ppl try to wear a half wig at the front of their hair and depending on which one they use, it's not a good look.
> 
> Stock wigs are wigs that they already have, they list the specs and u determine based on your own preferences if it is some thing u want to purchase.
> 
> My stock wig is costing $160 with $30 shipping. Comparing the cost of braiding, and salon visits, this is great for me!


I agree, lace fronts save me so much money in the long run, I used to spend a pretty penny on braids and salon visits.


----------



## dannie (Jul 30, 2008)

I just bought a lace wig last week. She is a 1b, 1.5 curly, 22 inch unit. Very pretty. I thought I had prepared myself and watched youtube videos and read all the application threads on bhm.

OMG!!

It took me 4 hours...yes 4 HOURS to put that thing on my head. I went thru half a bottle of Ultra Hold. The glue kept turning white and it was everywhere! 

I also failed to realize that if you brush curly hair you will have an afro  I looked like Dianna Ross. 

I went to a wedding that day and nobody could tell, they said it looked really good on me. 

After about 2 hours of having that thing glued to my forehead I was ready to take it off.  I dont kno how people can leave them on their heads for weeks on end. 

I had a massive headache and my hairline was sore for 3 days. 

I will try to wear her again this weekend. But dang. Lacefronts are no joke!!

ETA: Dont worry so much about your hairline coming off. Some C-22 solveant and alcohol will take care of it. I had so much glue in my baby hairs (and i have a lot of baby hair!!) I thought I would rip off my hairline. But after the 5-6th time taking it on and off, I realized my hairline was fine. As long as you remove the wig when all the glue is disolved. Otherwise if you just pull it off you will mess yourself up!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to know about using the clips because I might be able to do a week with it on and then it'll be a wrap after that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry you had so much drama with the wig application.  I have read that Ultra Hold causes severe headaches.  You may want to select a different adhesive.



dannie_19 said:


> I just bought a lace wig last week. She is a 1b, 1.5 curly, 22 inch unit. Very pretty. I thought I had prepared myself and watched youtube videos and read all the application threads on bhm.
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> ...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am thinking of getting Miss Lola's Cream. That looks really doable.


----------



## annieup (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are pics of my lace wig (the one in my avatar too)


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Sorry you had so much drama with the wig application. I have read that Ultra Hold causes severe headaches. You may want to select a different adhesive.


 
Ooh goodness!  The way I put on my full lace wig using Ultra Hold or tape:

I cleanse my face
Then put "scalp protector" on the area that I am going to adhese the wig
Get a q-tip to apply the glue either on the lace or my face
Get clips and clip the baby hair of the wig back so the baby hair doesn't get glue on it.
Apply the wig about 1 inch at a time on my face
Get a satin scarf and tie my hair down for a few minutes.
This application took like 10/15minutes tops.  Hope you find this information helpful.  Take a look at my fotki marked lace front wigs for styling suggestions too.  I cut and styled the mess out my wig!


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not 100 % sure how wearing a lace front works . Would it be for every day use ? If so then how long can you wear it with out taking it off, or do you take it off at night and then put it back on in the morining? I'm just weary or using glue anywhere near my hairline, and then trying to camoflauge that ( mesh / nylon ) part around the hairline... It just seems a bit much for an every day style. I can see people using them for special occasions though.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

I would not wear one. They were not really designed for this use. I mean they were designed by the film industry..... Most of the women that I know who wear them are cancer patients. I know why they wear them. 

Now that it is so popular, I think it is *just another *way for women to lose portions of thier hair. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

annieup said:


> Here are pics of my lace wig (the one in my avatar too)


 

Very pretty! 
I would love to get my hair to that place without a wig though. I think I amworking hard to a achive that objective.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 4, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would not wear one. They were not really designed for this use. I mean they were designed by the film industry..... Most of the women that I know who wear them are cancer patients. I know why they wear them.
> 
> Now that it is so popular, I think it is *just another *way for women to lose portions of thier hair. Just my opinion.


You are right if they are not very careful with the glue around the edges.  I just bobby pin them on and now for the first time in years I have a beautiful hairline. It just depends on how the person chooses to wear them on whether they will have hair damage as a result of wearing them. 

I agree people should be mindful and do research especially if they are choosing to use glue or tape to apply.  The hairline can take a toll if you don't.


----------



## dannie (Aug 4, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Sorry you had so much drama with the wig application. I have read that Ultra Hold causes severe headaches. You may want to select a different adhesive.


 
Oh wow! I didn't know that. Thanks for the warning


----------



## dannie (Aug 4, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> Ooh goodness! The way I put on my full lace wig using Ultra Hold or tape:
> I cleanse my face
> Then put "scalp protector" on the area that I am going to adhese the wig
> Get a q-tip to apply the glue either on the lace or my face
> ...


 
Thank you. Do you pretty much do the same thing in the back? That part kept lifting really bad.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

dannie_19 said:


> Thank you. Do you pretty much do the same thing in the back? That part kept lifting really bad.


 
I hope I understand your question correctly but I do use the same steps to my neck and sides of my face and behind the ears.  Anywhere the lace wig will be applied.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would not wear one. They were not really designed for this use. I mean they were designed by the film industry..... Most of the women that I know who wear them are cancer patients. I know why they wear them.
> 
> Now that it is so popular, I think it is *just another *way for women to lose portions of thier hair. Just my opinion.


 
If the Lace wig is not applied/taken off correctly you could damage the hairline of your hair. But it does have many positives especially for women who have cancer, or alopecia, etc to help them re-grow their hair. or cover up the fact that they can't grow hair.  Lace wigs in these situations can help make a woman look like the lace wig is their hair helping them feel glamours and femine, especially if she can't grow any.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can someone suggest a website to use to purchase adhesives along with the names of the ones that they use.
Also for Scalp Protector, Tape and Adhesive Solvent. Thanks.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I hope I understand your question correctly but I do use the same steps to my neck and sides of my face and behind the ears. Anywhere the lace wig will be applied.


 
What about your sideburns. I have hairy and long sideburns, what should I do?


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 5, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> What about your sideburns. I have hairy and long sideburns, what should I do?


 
You can cut the lace to go past your sideburns.  Remember YOU cut the lace to have the hair line you want.  For example, I have a widows peak so I cut the lace so that it would be longer than my widows peak.  This way when I put the adhesive on, the hair on my widows peak is not damaged.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 5, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Can someone suggest a website to use to purchase adhesives along with the names of the ones that they use.
> Also for Scalp Protector, Tape and Adhesive Solvent. Thanks.


 

I bought my tape adhesive, scalp protector from the same place I purchased my wig www.lacefront-wig.com 

You might want to go to Ebay to purchase a sample of Ultra Hold adhesive and adhesive remover to see if it works for you before buying a $38 bottle of Ultra Hold adhesive.  If you have any more questions, just PM me.  Good luck


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I bought my tape adhesive, scalp protector from the same place I purchased my wig www.lacefront-wig.com
> 
> You might want to go to Ebay to purchase a sample of Ultra Hold adhesive and adhesive remover to see if it works for you before buying a $38 bottle of Ultra Hold adhesive. If you have any more questions, just PM me. Good luck


 

Samples? You know I love me some samples.


----------



## RubyWoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Ladies, do  you think it would be possible or okay to sew the lace wig on to some tracks as if you were doing a full weave install? For example, instead of securing with glue/tape to you hairline, you would just sew to a perimeter braid?  I would LOVE to get a lace wig but I refuse to use any glue or tape. Anyone ever sew one on and is it possible? Also, would sewing do any damage to the lace?


----------



## PretteePlease (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't tape or glue my hair I just braid, apply and go

I haven't had any incidents I even swam in it


----------



## NuMe2004 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've seen some good looking ones and some horrible looking ones, so I really think it depends on the quality of the hair and how well it is applied.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bts/782946458.html

This listing is on the local craigslist for a wig company. Any one heard of them or used them? I want the wig that's on the main page. It's soo nice.


----------



## soulie (Aug 6, 2008)

Nixx said:


> Ladies, do you think it would be possible or okay to sew the lace wig on to some tracks as if you were doing a full weave install? For example, instead of securing with glue/tape to you hairline, you would just sew to a perimeter braid? I would LOVE to get a lace wig but I refuse to use any glue or tape. Anyone ever sew one on and is it possible? Also, would sewing do any damage to the lace?


 
I have not personally done this, but I have read posts on another forum where this was done successfully. (with instructions)  You need to be careful to not damage the lace, but,  yes it can be done.  Another possibility is bobby pins - daily removal and the ability to access your own hair at will.


----------



## soulie (Aug 6, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bts/782946458.html
> 
> This listing is on the local craigslist for a wig company. Any one heard of them or used them? I want the wig that's on the main page. It's soo nice.


 

I am not familiar with this vendor but I will tell you that they have pictures posted that are from other vendors' websites.  I tend not to trust vendors that "borrow" pictures instead of showing their own units.


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 6, 2008)

Ive been thinking about getting one for when I dance. I am worried about the same thing.


----------



## soulie (Aug 6, 2008)

Amber_moon said:


> Ive been thinking about getting one for when I dance. I am worried about the same thing.


 
What worries you?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Model Model Lace TopCap wig with synthetic hair, it is the Maui. The front looks pretty realistic, maybe not as realistic as a real lacefront... but I'm NOT putting some wierd chemical compound on my skin like that.  
Plus I like to deep condition 3x a week, and apply moisturizer to my ends every night. So a lacefront wouldn't work for me, unless I was gonna pin it on. 

Nevermind the expense... trying to convince DH to drop that kind of loot on a fancier wig (when I already have soooooo many wigs anyway) would be like trying to drown Aquaman.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 6, 2008)

soulie said:


> I have not personally done this, but I have read posts on another forum where this was done successfully. (with instructions) You need to be careful to not damage the lace, but, yes it can be done. Another possibility is bobby pins - daily removal and the ability to access your own hair at will.


 That's what I do and why deal with Craigslist when you can get stock units directly from reputable vendors in China? They FedEx 'em right to your door!

They are not for everybody it's true, you have to know how to take care of them. I have units that are going on 2 years old and all I have to do is wash, condition and style it and it looks like freshly done hair (which is what it is)  I can't say the same for my BSS wigs... so over time I know I'm saving money. (no beauty salon visits or multiple purchase of BSS wigs)


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 7, 2008)

annieup said:


> Here are pics of my lace wig (the one in my avatar too)


 

Very nice!!!! I would never have guessed this was a lace front!


----------



## hothair (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got this couldn't resist


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 7, 2008)

hothair said:


> I just got this couldn't resist


Oh my gosh girl that is beautiful!! I plan to get the same one my next unit. PM me if you need some tips on products that will keep those curls looking good, most of them are all natural like rose water, glycerine and aloe juice with a couple of other leave in..

That is a hotness and that type would be very easy to simply bobby pin on too... I have one like that with lightly larger curls. I prefer those tighter curls and I love that cut!!!


----------



## redd (Aug 23, 2008)

msportugal said:


> I don't tape or glue my hair I just braid, apply and go
> 
> I haven't had any incidents I even swam in it


 

msportugal does your wig have thin skin around the perimeter which keeps it snuggly on or do you apply bobby pins to keep your wig from coming off? Also does the lace still lay down flat in the front to blend with your scalp even though you do not use any type of adhesive to lay it down?


----------



## PretteePlease (Aug 28, 2008)

redd said:


> msportugal does your wig have thin skin around the perimeter which keeps it snuggly on or do you apply bobby pins to keep your wig from coming off? Also does the lace still lay down flat in the front to blend with your scalp even though you do not use any type of adhesive to lay it down?



No no thin skin just lace. It lays down and I almost never use bobby pins. It just fits my
giant head, and no adhesive lays it down. now i did notice that it was a lil flappy when i was swimming in it but you had to be all up on it to see that and the baby hairs acted as
camo


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 5, 2008)

suscribing to this thread to read later! I am really interested in stepping up my wig game and getting a lace front. I LOVE wigs and have a lot of 3/4 wigs and full wigs but haven't tried a lacefront yet. I think I'm ready and would love to find a good one! I've seen some great info on this thread. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lux10023 (Sep 5, 2008)

i got a stellar lace front from andreaslaceaffair in atl..and i never looked back from there---i wore it my mom wore it--we wore the hell outta that thing--lmaooo--nonethless we put her to rest but it was worth every penny and saved my butt after my hair trauma story 
i think they have a kisok in the mall in atl not sure which one though
but i feel like u have ot know what ur doin with these things--one wrong turn and its--


----------



## Keedah (Sep 21, 2008)

bumping cause I want a lacefront now! Has anyone purchased one off of Ebay. they seem to have some nice ones for a decent price but Im no expert on quality.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 21, 2008)

msportugal said:


> I don't tape or glue my hair I just braid, apply and go
> 
> I haven't had any incidents I even swam in it



I do this to (haven't swam on it) .. I just wear a wig cap over cornrows and my wig fits nice and snuggly. There is a pic of it in my fotki, 

I am hoping this will keep my wig looking nice for many months


----------



## Keedah (Sep 22, 2008)

bump again! I think Im going to get a synthetic lace front to practice with before I plunge into the real thing.


----------



## LivingDoll (Sep 22, 2008)

I went into a local BSS here in Baltimore...lo and behold they had lace fronts, synthetic and human hair. The synthetic ones were going for $69.99 and they install for an extra $25. The human hair ones were like $299-$499, same price for install. I was surprised! Never expected to see them there...the BSS is in da cut too...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry to bump this up but I am buying my lace today. I wanted to get a comprehensive list of care products that I would need. for example, Knot Sealer, Glue, tape etc.
Any help around?


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 23, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry to bump this up but I am buying my lace today. I wanted to get a comprehensive list of care products that I would need. for example, Knot Sealer, Glue, tape etc.
> Any help around?


 
You must get the following

SCALP PROTECTOR-you can also use that as a knot sealer.  
Light colored wig cap
adhesive (whether glue or tape)
99% alcohol for removal of lace wig
cosmetic sponge to use with alcohol to take wig off


Good luck and don't forget to start a thread to show us pics!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 23, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry to bump this up but I am buying my lace today. I wanted to get a comprehensive list of care products that I would need. for example, Knot Sealer, Glue, tape etc.
> Any help around?


 
You must get the following

SCALP PROTECTOR-you can also use that as a knot sealer.  
Light colored wig cap
adhesive (whether glue or tape)
99% alcohol for removal of lace wig
cosmetic sponge to use with alcohol to take wig off


Good luck and don't forget to start a thread to show us pics!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

I found this listing on EBay for $29.91 w/ $8.30 shipping. Is this a good deal? 
*looks around for Bermudabeauty*

 C-22  4 oz --  Lace Release 1.3 dab --  Scalp Protector 1.3 dab --  QTY 2 Double Sided Clear Tape -- Ultra Hold .5 oz                          



Ultra Hold is an acrylic based maximum hold adhesive specially formulated for use on the skin and excellent for securing Lace Wigs and Toupee pieces. The product is for extended wear lasting 2-4 weeks. Use C-22 Citrus  Remover and Lace Release to dissolve.

C-22 Solvent Citrus Adhesive Remover for Lace, Scalp and Hair. Works excellent on Ultra Hold and other glues. This product is very gentle on your skin and has a sweet smell of oranges.

Sprayer Included 
For Lace Front, Thin Skin, or Full lace wigs or Toupees 
Easy to Use - Quickly Removes Adhesive and Residue from hair, scalp, lace or any bonded areas of wig or toupee. 
Pleasant Light Citrus Fragrance 
Removes adhesives and glue in half the time of other brands. 
4 FL. Ounce Spray Bottle
Scalp Protector - For a strong hold, apply the Scalp Protector around the perimeter of your head before attaching the system. Works much better than rubbing alcohol.

Lace Release  A Great Product for Cleaning & Removing Ultra Hold and Tape From Lace Wigs. 

Fast Acting Cleaner & Remover for Scalp & All Hair Systems.

Gentle on Skin Rinses Off With Soap & Water. 1.3 oz Dab

Blue Liner Tape Clear double-sided  tape. Use C-22 and Lace release adhesive remover to gently remove.Designed to hold for a couple of weeks and great for those seeking to not use glue. 36 Pieces in Package 

Liquid Tape SiliconeAdhesive This specially formulated silicon adhesive is for doing quick spot touch-up on tape or adhesive bonded Lace Front Wigs to skin A tested safe silicon bonding adhesive, remains flexible with excellent holding power to skin and all types of hair systems for 5-7 days.

Double Sided Clear Tape 108 inches.  Remove with lace release.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*deleting double post*


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*deleting triple post*


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*deleting quadruple post*


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

My lace wig has been purchased. #1B Kinky Straight 14 inches. I'm very excited.
I am thinking of buying my alcohol and wig caps from Miss Lola.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 23, 2008)

The system was making me double post too.  What you stated in you post seems ok.  you can buy either 99% alcohol or c22 to remove your lace wig when you are ready to take it off.  Ultra Hold is a good brand for lace front application.  (A LITTLE DAB WILL DO YOU). Be sure to apply that with a q-tip instead of the brush it comes with.  (Again, a little dab will do you.)  Adhesive tape is also cool.  I personally like the tape better but that is just me.  Scalp Protector is all good.  Looks like you got the complete package!  You are ready girl just order the wig already.  LOL!  Good luck and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Bermudabeauty, I am glad that you responded with this information because I would have wasted extra money just to buy the Alcohol. Hopefully my local BSS has light colored lace caps so I don't have to pay for additional shipping. 

I'm very excited! The vendors said that I would receive it by Thursday. I will definitely take as many pics as possible. I have no friends nearby who can do that for me, so they may not be as good as I'd like them to be.

Tell me some thing. How do you treat your hair under the cap? Have you had any issues with breaking?


----------



## Kirei (Sep 23, 2008)

Keedah said:


> bumping cause I want a lacefront now! Has anyone purchased one off of Ebay. they seem to have some nice ones for a decent price but Im no expert on quality.


 
I am bidding on a synthetic one right now and just called the store about them.

I saw you also posted about getting a synthetic here is the link: http://myworld.ebay.com/notjustwigs/

They are very reputable here is someone's review of them and she is a vet a this lace wearing thing: 

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=153789&KW=&PID=2807565#2807565 she is wearing it i her avi and it is flawless, it does't even look synthetic or like she didn't use adhesive.


*This EBay store needs to give me a discount with all my advertising. LOL


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 23, 2008)

I have relaxed/permanently colored hair so my hair is very dry.  I have to keep it moisturized.  I usually wash/deep condition once a week with that lace wig.  Also used leave in conditioner and olive oil for moisture.  That is why I choose to use the adhesive tape instead of glue because I wanted to take my hair down every week.  I tried braiding my hair underneath but I have such thick hair I didn't like the way it looked.  I just simply brushed my hair back and bobby pinned it under.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good idea. I am très excited! Tonight I order my prep kit so I have everything in order.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wore them for about a year and a half after I did the BC. I loved them. If you get the right kind (fit, color, texture) and the right app they look real. 

I got tired of the app process and clean up so i am taking a break from them. But they are really good.

Here are pics of me in one.  I learned a lot from the LF section on BHM.


----------



## Keedah (Sep 23, 2008)

Liyah said:


> I am bidding on a synthetic one right now and just called the store about them.
> 
> I saw you also posted about getting a synthetic here is the link: http://myworld.ebay.com/notjustwigs/
> 
> ...



Thanks! They have some really nice ones. I really like these two styles.

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-Lace-Front-H...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-Lace-Front-Y...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Keedah (Sep 23, 2008)

butterfly3582 said:


> I wore them for about a year and a half after I did the BC. I loved them. If you get the right kind (fit, color, texture) and the right app they look real.
> 
> I got tired of the app process and clean up so i am taking a break from them. But they are really good.
> 
> Here are pics of me in one.  I learned a lot from the LF section on BHM.



That looks really natural. Approx. how much did you pay for it?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pics Butterfly3582.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 24, 2008)

Keedah said:


> That looks really natural. Approx. how much did you pay for it?


 
Thanks

I think that one was about $500.  

Lets keep in mine I was HEAVY into lace fronts so I was spending money on them.  At the time I called it "investing" in my hair.   I had several lace fronts that i bought that ranged from $75 - $600.  

I bought from other board members, chinese vendors, and american vendors.  I got some real steals and i waisted some real money on some.


----------



## Keedah (Sep 26, 2008)

butterfly3582 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think that one was about $500.
> 
> ...



Dang $500 is a serious lace front ! lol

I was going to take off once a week to wash and condition but I know your not really supposed to sleep in synthetic wigs. I dont want to risk damaging my hairline by applying and removing daily (nor do I want to take the time out each day). Anyone sleep in or plan to sleep in their synthetic?


----------



## NClady (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is the link of me in my lace wig and what I used in it. 

http://public.fotki.com/NClady/lacefront/


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I got my wig yesterday! 
I will post more information when I get more time


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 26, 2008)

NClady said:


> Here is the link of me in my lace wig and what I used in it.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/NClady/lacefront/


 
Fabulosity at it's best!  You are so pretty- you are wearing the heck out of that LF. Have you noticed any damage at all since wearing them?  THanks so much for posting your link.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 26, 2008)

I get a lot of PM's about how I apply my Lace Fonts daily (I just got a complement on my CVR today)

I have custom fitted units, that makes a huge difference. They have nice hairlines with baby hair, (which is just shorter hair around the edges that are helpful for blending). 

I wear a side part and bangs, that's just my nomal style. I either do a swooped bang (tuck behind the ear) or I just wear the long chin length bangs, (I have my unit cut in long layers, the shortest layers are the bangs around my face and they are cut just under my chin)  My unit hairline blends well with my hairline, I wear it just slightly behind my natural hairline (let my babyhairs show (not the geled down kind ))  Then to secure I use about 6 - 8 bobby pins around the perimeter to attach to my wig cap and my hair (braided under the cap)  It looks natual and stays perfectly secure. It is very comfortable and this is the easiest style I have ever worn.  I take my unit off as soon as I get home.  

I am growing my TWA out using this protective style and my hair and hairline haven't been this healthy in like forever!! This is so totally like cheating, being glamorus and wearing a protective style at the same time  

I will never attach another unit in my life, ever! I'm throwing all that glue and crap out this weekend.


----------



## NClady (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you.. I only wore them a week at a time, washed my hair and put it back on.  I just cut all my hair off so I won't be wearing them for awhile. Need to let my own hair breathe a little. As long as you don't do a whole lot of brushing, combing, and putting heat to the units they should last for awhile. Just be careful of how you apply and take if off. I have a unit that I ripped a little because I got a little heavy handed taking if off.





SelfStyled said:


> Fabulosity at it's best! You are so pretty- you are wearing the heck out of that LF. Have you noticed any damage at all since wearing them? THanks so much for posting your link.


----------



## C.Nicole (Sep 26, 2008)

Great Idea.. To secure it with bobby pins and the wig ap.. Now that idea is a winner.. May try that as a protective style...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Sep 26, 2008)

I want to try another one... but I am afraid fo damaging my hairline. I don't know how to properly put one on. I live with my SO he can help but he's a dude.


----------



## NClady (Sep 26, 2008)

I always apply the lace wig in front of my hairline...



TheLaurynDoll said:


> I want to try another one... but I am afraid fo damaging my hairline. I don't know how to properly put one on. I live with my SO he can help but he's a dude.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Good morning Ladies, I finally have the time to tell you my lace wig arrival stories 
I ordered my lace wig, made my final payment on Tuesday, I had my wig on Thursday by 3;30pm. My good ole neighbor secured it and kept it at home, cos you know I was paranoid about some one stealing it right? lol

I anxiously opened my package and I looked at it. It was weird, I'd never seen one in person before. It was in a sealed plastic bag, the ones that u buy wigs or weave and braid hair in. The middle was stuffed with the tissue paper to retain the shape of the scalp and it was covered with the mesh netting that you'd see on a regular wig. 

The total cost were $180 for the wig, $30 for shipping and I think there was like a Paypal fee or some fee which was maybe $8. So all in all, I didn't spend more than $218 or so. I got Kinky Straight, I found that type to be most natural looking for my texture of hair. I used to buy that type of weave for my sewn ins. 

Today my adhesive and scalp prep kit came. I ordered that on Thursday, it shipped out on Thursday evening and I got it this morning, just about 30 mins ago. 
(Check earlier posts for what it contains)

Silly enough, I'm nervous and anxious. I haven't purchased my light colored lace cap yet, so I'm heading to the BSS to see if they have other colors than black. I'm going to wash and deep condition my hair today, braid it back, secure it with a hair pin and apply it, should all go well.

The issue that bugs me the most is the cutting of my lace, then the styling.
Do you ladies who already own lace wigs style on your head, or do you style before putting it on? 

I will be posting pics and copying this account onto my fotki soon, so check this thread for updates


----------



## NClady (Sep 27, 2008)

I know that you are a happy...I did my styling after I applied it. What kind of hair did you get?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 27, 2008)

NClady said:


> I know that you are a happy...I did my styling after I applied it. What kind of hair did you get?


 
My LW is 16 inches, Kinky Straight, 1B w/ bleached knots and baby hair, Medium Brown lace.


----------



## NClady (Sep 27, 2008)

Let me know how that kiny straight works for you. I had one before and that thing was a beast to tame. 



trinidarkie1 said:


> My LW is 16 inches, Kinky Straight, 1B w/ bleached knots and baby hair, Medium Brown lace.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 27, 2008)

ahahahahah lol @ beast. 
I will definitely let you all know, lol


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies! Get ready to roll on the floor laughing.
I have so much to tell you about my lace wig application disasters. 

After three tries I still have no successfully applied my lace wig, lol. 
I had glue EVERYWHERE! The tape wasn't working AT ALL, and it was so much headache.
My husband was looking at me and just shaking his head.

Fortunately, I've found someone who can apply it for me, so I am hoping to get that done by Friday night and going to NY to have my hair dresser trim it to decrease the volume of the hair for me.


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 30, 2008)

annieup said:


> Here are pics of my lace wig (the one in my avatar too)


 
okay i wasn't gonna do it...but after annie posted her pics, i am off to go browsing for a lace front wig....


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 30, 2008)

how long do these wigs last(total life)? and how long do they last once applied to your forehead with glue?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 30, 2008)

i want to get one now for a protective style!!!

i've never worn a wig in my life, so what questions should i be asking the supplier?

i got this off the womans myspace page:
HOW TO GIVE YOUR HAIR LINE A REST AND STILL WEAR YOUR FULL LACE WIG! 


1) Only adhere the front and sides. Wear your hair down for a while so you do not have to adhere the back of your lace wig.

2) Stitch the sides and back of the lace wig to your corn rows, use the baby hairs on your lace wig to disguise the stitches and to ensure you can still put your hair up in a pony tail.

3) Wear your lace wig with a thick alice band or head scarf.

4) Use tape at the front only.  

ARE ADHESIVES SAFE TO USE?? 
Current mood:  awake 


Hmmmm. Well I stopped using ULTRAHOLD a while ago for several reasons.

I find it time consuming when applying it and I find it a nightmare getting it off my lace and skin. I hate when it starts to loosen and gets all sticky and my boyfriend mentioned that he has kissed my forehead several times when I wore it only for his lips to stick to my skin LOL!!!

ULTRAHOLD also contains a substance called TOLUENE which has been known to cause headaches with some users etc.

The best thing you can do is research. Check out the ingredients on the glue of your choice. This is easy to do type each ingredient into the google search engine.

Your best bet is to use a medically safe adhesive. These are more expensive but you don't need much anyway and one bottle can go a very long way.

Tape also works well.

Hit me up if you need adhesive/tape recommendations.

Best Wishes x 

After wearing your lace wig for a while, the lace around the perimeter may start to get lighter (or is it just mine??) lol. To combat this just use some make up!!!

If you have colour 1 or 1B hair you could use black mascara, black lipstick or liquid eyeliner and dab it on the lace to blend it in with the hair.

If you have a lighter coloured hair on your lace unit you might try using liquid foundation to blend it in.

Too much of anything is bad right? Lace wig adhesives can damage your hairline if used without care and patience. For this reason we recommend you to remove and reapply your lace wig at least once a week. This will keep everything fresh and minimize the damage to your skin and hairline. When removing your wig the utmost care and patience must be excercised otherwise you are likely to rip your baby hairs out and over time you may end up with Homer Simpson's hairline!!!

Besides the more you practice removing and reapplying your wig the better, more confident you'll get and soon it'll be a doddle!!!

Lots of Love x


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 7, 2008)

does anyone just sewin their lace wig and not actually apply glue?


----------



## Keedah (Oct 15, 2008)

I just ordered a 14 inch silky straight lace wig  from ebay! It was $240 but since no one purchased it the seller put it on sale for $218 plus free shipping when it was 3 hours left. 

I wont be applying it until I take my kinky twists out after October 25th but I will post pics then. I also purchased a regular human hair wig as a back up in case things dont work out!


----------



## Keedah (Oct 15, 2008)

Now Im just trying to figure out how Im going to put it on. Has anyone used just tape? Are they better than using an adhesive? I will be taking my unit down weekly so I dont need a super strong hold...just something that will last 7-10 days.


----------



## NClady (Oct 15, 2008)

The only thing about tape, it can shine like the sun in the front. Check out blackhairmedia and do a search. The ladies over there are very helpful and will tell you if you use tape, how to cut the shine down. I only use tape in the back and sides.



Keedah said:


> Now Im just trying to figure out how Im going to put it on. Has anyone used just tape? Are they better than using an adhesive? I will be taking my unit down weekly so I dont need a super strong hold...just something that will last 7-10 days.


----------



## Keedah (Oct 15, 2008)

NClady said:


> The only thing about tape, it can shine like the sun in the front. Check out blackhairmedia and do a search. The ladies over there are very helpful and will tell you if you use tape, how to cut the shine down. I only use tape in the back and sides.



Thanks. I also see from some videos on youtube that your more likely to get the tape on your actual hairline. I think Im gonna try a cream adhesive like Invisibond.


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 16, 2008)

Keedah said:


> Thanks. I also see from some videos on youtube that your more likely to get the tape on your actual hairline. I think Im gonna try a cream adhesive like Invisibond.




I can't wait to see it on you girl! Please post pics!!!


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 16, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I use bobby pins, I wear them every day and I take them off every night no problems!!


 
do you have pics? do you apply them w/o the glue. that's my only fear, the GLUE. i would wear them w/o glue, the tape looks cheesy imo


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you wear it for 6 weeks, what do you do with your hair underneath? Can you still wash & moisturize it?


 

No you can't ​


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lace wigs are alot of work . I think they defeat the object of having something that requires less work than your own hair. But yes they do look good...​ oh and be extra careful with your hairline as some users have complained of damage...​


----------



## NClady (Oct 16, 2008)

Just make sure that you apply the lace wig right in front of the hairline, and make sure that you don't apply it too far down because it will end up making you look crazy..trust me I've done it before and have to reapply it. Let me know if you have any questions applying it. Also check out my fotki, I have pictures of my lace wig on..



Keedah said:


> Thanks. I also see from some videos on youtube that your more likely to get the tape on your actual hairline. I think Im gonna try a cream adhesive like Invisibond.


----------



## Keedah (Oct 16, 2008)

monamia said:


> Lace wigs are alot of work . I think they defeat the object of having something that requires less work than your own hair. But yes they do look good...​ oh and be extra careful with your hairline as some users have complained of damage...​



I plan on wearing mine for about 4 weeks then switching to a regular wig for a couple of weeks. For those that are new to the game there is a seller on Ebay that sells a trial kit of 3 adhesives, 2 kinds of tape, lace release, knot sealer, wig cap, and skin protect for $40.


----------



## dannie (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to update on my lace experience.

I got mine in July and thought it would be something I wear on occasion but now I am fully addicted! I've worn mine constantly. I wash my hair and deep condition once a month and wear it down for about a week. Then back to the wig! I coat my real hair in oil so it doesnt dry out under the wig cap.

I havent noticed any hairline damage. I try to be really careful and wait until the glue is fully disolved before I take it off. I even asked my sister if she noticed damage and she said no, and shes my toughest critic. lol! 

I have realized that lace fronts are alot of work and upkeep. I think I spend more time with this wig then I did on my real hair. Its a curly unit and curly hair requires alot of maintenance. Plus the touch ups around the perimeter during the week. But I'm satisfied that I'm protecting my real hair. 

I gave up trying to glue down the back and use bobby pins. I'm still able to wear my hair up because i tuck the lace under my wig cap so it blends really well. Also, I found that a eyeliner pencil in a color closet to my skin tone helps blend the unit to my skin. I tried mascara and concealer but this has worked best for me. 

My hair has definantly grown alot and I hope to be MBL by early next year.

I think anyone thinking about it should go for it! Its really nice to be able to look cute everyday and protect your real hair. I thought about buying a lacefront for 6 months before I did and it really was a good decision.


----------



## Keedah (Oct 19, 2008)

dannie_19 said:


> Just wanted to update on my lace experience.
> 
> I got mine in July and thought it would be something I wear on occasion but now I am fully addicted! I've worn mine constantly. I wash my hair and deep condition once a month and wear it down for about a week. Then back to the wig!
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I have my unit now and just have to bleach the knots and cut it into a style. Im learning a lot over at BHM's lace wig board!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 19, 2008)

I realized that I never posted pics of my hair well here they go....


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgeous dollface gorgeous!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Oct 21, 2008)

monamia said:


> Lace wigs are alot of work . I think they defeat the object of having something that requires less work than your own hair. But yes they do look good...​oh and be extra careful with your hairline as some users have complained of damage...​


 

I agree 110%.  They take ALOT of work.  That is why i finally stop using them on a daily basis.  After a year of that i was ready for a break.  I do wear them ocassionally still.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Sorry that I still have not posted my pics. My lace wig journey has been some thing else! I couldn't get that thing on properly to save my life. I too have given up on attaching the back, I have no neck and I feel like it's all down my back, lol, so I use bobby pins to attach it to my cornrows under neath. So far no damage in front, and the re-application of the glue has been some thing else. 
Unfortunately I managed to get some glue on the hairline and I am having a difficult time getting it off.

I've worn it for about three weeks non-stop, took it off last night and washed and deep conditioned it, roller set and hood dried it. Will re-apply tonight or I might switch to using another wig and then re-apply that in another week or so. I might focus on treating my  hair this week. 

It is a lot of work, but I am very happy that I got one, it's so worth it.


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 27, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I realized that I never posted pics of my hair well here they go....


 
Very nice girl! This one looks great with the side part!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ladies,
I'm placing my order this week for my very 1st lace front. Thank you to these ladies were ispirations and who provided great information:


Bermuda Beauty
Ms B Haven06
NClady
Atlanta JJ

I'm so glad I subscribed to this thread!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 4, 2008)

Question: which cap should I get?

 1. cap 01 swiss or french lace with stretch in crown   
 2. cap 02 full lace without stretch lace (circumference 22.5inches )   
 3. cap 04 swiss or french lace with stretch from ear to ear 

This threw me for a loop ladies....help please!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 4, 2008)

ummmm.............. bump


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^if it's your first time -- french! (2)
swiss rips easily. trust me, every customer that bought swiss when i advised against noobie wear REGRETED IT!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Nov 5, 2008)

I aint never used one before, but I heard there pretty good.


----------



## Keedah (Nov 5, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Question: which cap should I get?
> 
> 1. cap 01 swiss or french lace with stretch in crown
> 2. cap 02 full lace without stretch lace (circumference 22.5inches )
> ...



Id say french with either the ear to ear or crown stretch. Some kinda way I ripped my french lace unit so I know I would ruin a swiss lace. The stretch helps with fit.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Nov 6, 2008)

French.  Swiss tears too easily


----------



## plzgrow (Nov 6, 2008)

i do not know how I missed this thread... I love lace wigs ... They can look so natural that it is unbeweaveable.......


I currently found out about syntheic lace wigs from beverly Johnson and they look the bomb as well but they do not last long.


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 6, 2008)

I voted that yes they look fake because I can always spot the lace a mile away.  I'm not hating on women that wear them, but many women who do wear them do not take the time to put them on correctly.


----------



## Keedah (Nov 6, 2008)

plzgrow said:


> i do not know how I missed this thread... I love lace wigs ... They can look so natural that it is unbeweaveable.......
> 
> 
> I currently found out about syntheic lace wigs from beverly Johnson and they look the bomb as well but they do not last long.



Seriously I stare at my head all the time cause Im amazed at how real it looks!  This clear girl had the nerve to ask me "is that all your hair" at work the other day. I just acted like I didnt hear her!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does any one have some Adhesive that they would like to sell or trade? I'm out of my Ultra Bond and I need some. I'd really like to try the Ms Lola's Adhesive Cream but I can't afford it. *frown*


----------



## annieup (Nov 15, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> how long do these wigs last(total life)? and how long do they last once applied to your forehead with glue?



I replace mine every 3-4 months. i dye it, brush it, apply heat to it almost everyday and don't always wear a scarf to bed when i'm lazy. so I'm sure if you take better care, it'll probably last much longer.  I personally don't use glue because that Ultra Hold Glue is too strong for my sparse edges. i use double sided hair tape and remove every week


----------



## annieup (Nov 15, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I realized that I never posted pics of my hair well here they go....



beautiful..........wow, I love your hair


----------



## DiamndPrincess (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to this website but I'm sooooo glad that I found it, especially this thread b/c I've been stalking lace front wigs for a while now.  I found some nice cheap ones on ioffer.com that are synthetic.  I would like to play around with a synthetic one before spending money for human hair.

The main question that I need answered is does the lace wigs break your edges off?  After about a year of trying all types of products for my edges I finally found something that has them growing back.  They are still very very very thin but they look alot better than they have in the past.  I've been rocking the half wigs for the past year, but I would like to try a lace front, only if they are not going to make my edges worse.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Nov 18, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I realized that I never posted pics of my hair well here they go....


 
OMG!!! I've been craving a lacefront but this application right here is the business!!! I'm definitely buying one now.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay Ladies,

I finally got a LF.  I started with a cheap synthetic to see if I would like it.












http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/

fore more pics and details


----------



## complexsimplicity (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^^^gorgeous!! mine is on the way. i can't wait. i got an 8" italian yaki. i'll post pics when it comes in. italian yaki looks alot like kinky str8. very realistic texture.

ETA: here's a link to some of the customer photos. if you scroll down u can c the italian yaki textured wig on some of the ladies. i cannot wait to get this sucka!!! lol
http://xquizitehair.net/customer_photo_gallery


----------



## soulie (Nov 24, 2008)

DiamndPrincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this website but I'm sooooo glad that I found it, especially this thread b/c I've been stalking lace front wigs for a while now. I found some nice cheap ones on ioffer.com that are synthetic. I would like to play around with a synthetic one before spending money for human hair.
> 
> The main question that I need answered is does the lace wigs break your edges off? After about a year of trying all types of products for my edges I finally found something that has them growing back. They are still very very very thin but they look alot better than they have in the past. I've been rocking the half wigs for the past year, but I would like to try a lace front, only if they are not going to make my edges worse.


 
Lace front wigs CAN destroy your edges, but it doesn't have to happen.  Careful placement of the unit (in front of your natural hairline), your choice of adhesion method (you can use bobby pins instead of adhesives), and your removal method can all make a difference in whether you have edges left.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 24, 2008)

soulie said:


> Lace front wigs CAN destroy your edges, but it doesn't have to happen. Careful placement of the unit (in front of your natural hairline), your choice of adhesion method (you can use bobby pins instead of adhesives), and your removal method can all make a difference in whether you have edges left.


I've been singing the prasies of the bobby pin method for at least a year on here....my hair line has never been better actually...


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 24, 2008)

Can somebody post instructions/a tutorial of the bobby pin method? TIA!


----------



## soulie (Nov 24, 2008)

Ekaette said:


> Can somebody post instructions/a tutorial of the bobby pin method? TIA!


 
No need for a formal tutorial.  You can wear a wig cap, and secure the LF to the wig cap by sticking bobby pins around the edges to secure it.  If the center of my forehead was 12:00, I would put bobby pins at 10:00 and 2:00 and behind both ears.  If the nape felt loose I would put a couple of pins back there too.  'Tis simple


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 24, 2008)

soulie said:


> No need for a formal tutorial.  You can wear a wig cap, and secure the LF to the wig cap by sticking bobby pins around the edges to secure it.  If the center of my forehead was 12:00, I would put bobby pins at 10:00 and 2:00 and behind both ears.  If the nape felt loose I would put a couple of pins back there too.  'Tis simple



Ohhhh thanks!


----------



## senimoni (Nov 24, 2008)

The lace didn't appear flappy around your forehead?? Seems as if it would pucker or just be noticable without glue.


----------



## soulie (Nov 24, 2008)

senimoni said:


> The lace didn't appear flappy around your forehead?? Seems as if it would pucker or just be noticable without glue.


 
Nope!  Smooth the lace down across the forehead and pin at 10 and 2; that will take out any slack in the lace.  Of course, this will work best if you have a unit that has accurate measurements...


----------



## senimoni (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Soulie


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 25, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Everytime I think it's a good idea, I think of Naomi Campbell. That cures the desire.


 
What happened to Naomi?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 26, 2008)

I just ordered a custom one from www.thehairnetwork.com. It should be here in 4 to 6 weeks. Hopefully it gets here before the new year. I'll be rocking this one for a while using the hairpin method bc I need access to my own hair


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

My lace wig does not look that good. AT ALL! lol. 
My next purchase will be custom made. The measurements were slightly off with the one I bought.


----------



## missnappylady (Nov 26, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> http://www.yiweidu.com/catalog/Home,19.aspx
> 
> I ordered it from there. I have been stalking  lace wigs for about 3 years now. I went with them because they have 24 hour customer service and they accept paypal.  That gave me extra security. Some of the vendors in China use western union and i won't use them.  If one of them tries to scam me, i can't get my money back.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post.  **Subscribing**


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for that URL Pretty Puff!


----------



## soulie (Nov 26, 2008)

What I suggest is researching on BHM before ordering from ANY vendor.  Some vendors are better than others at particular textures; some do great work but not in timely fashion; some have "elastic measuring tapes" (their 22.5 inches isn't the same as yours); some had great reputations but more recent products have not been up to par.... The ladies on BHM stay current on both American and foreign vendors and freely post their experiences and critiques.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 28, 2008)

Her edges are GONE, POOF! all because of Lacefront adhesives.  





LovinLocks said:


> What happened to Naomi?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't recall Namomi wearing lace fronts, she has been the weave queen.  I think that's how she lost her edges.  She might as well get a lace front now however and use adhesives because she has no edges.

Beyonce wore lace fronts for ages and her hairline looks fine.

I wear lace fronts but I don't attach them because you have to be extra careful to protect your hairline if you do use adhesives.  I use bobby pins as I have stated a number of times here.

Here's a picture taken yesterday with one of my units pinned on.  I generally wear swoop bangs or side bangs so the bobby pins are not a problem and my hairline is happy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

soulie said:


> What I suggest is researching on BHM before ordering from ANY vendor. Some vendors are better than others at particular textures; some do great work but not in timely fashion; some have "elastic measuring tapes" (their 22.5 inches isn't the same as yours); some had great reputations but more recent products have not been up to par.... The ladies on BHM stay current on both American and foreign vendors and freely post their experiences and critiques.


 
This the best advise right here, this is how I learned everything I know about lace fronts... How to care for them, which vendors to purchase from, ... American or Chinese, and of course we learn how to care for our hair under the units here...


----------



## Keedah (Dec 10, 2008)

just bumping and wanted to share with you ladies what I did last night. 

I had been using double sided tape but was still afraid of messing up my edges. I went to the BSS and got wig clips and sewed 3 large ones in the back, 2 small ones on the sides and 1 small one in the front. Before I was applying the wig away from my hair line and further on my forehead but with the cips I can put it right on my hairline and it looks more natural cause a litle bit of my real edges are showing. Just another option for those of you scared of the glue!


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 10, 2008)

this looks great on you!
NICE!!!!





AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't recall Namomi wearing lace fronts, she has been the weave queen. I think that's how she lost her edges. She might as well get a lace front now however and use adhesives because she has no edges.
> 
> Beyonce wore lace fronts for ages and her hairline looks fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 13, 2008)

JUst wanted to update, I bought a lace wig and I don't like it.  It looks.....wiggy, more so than my $20 dollar hairsister joints.  The hair is gorgeous on the wig, gorgeous, but the density is way too thick, but the parts look wide, too much lace showing.  How can it be so thick- but the part is wide?  A

I feel like it was money wasted down the drain.  Also the knots were not bleached when they were supposed to be.  I am going to try thinning it out some more and see if I can work with her- if not I will have to chalk it up as a loss.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> JUst wanted to update, I bought a lace wig and I don't like it. It looks.....wiggy, more so than my $20 dollar hairsister joints. The hair is gorgeous on the wig, gorgeous, but the density is way too thick, but the parts look wide, too much lace showing. How can it be so thick- but the part is wide? A
> 
> I feel like it was money wasted down the drain. Also the knots were not bleached when they were supposed to be. I am going to try thinning it out some more and see if I can work with her- if not I will have to chalk it up as a loss.


 
Hi SelfStyled,

Sorry to hear this! Maybe you take take it to a BSS or salon and have them thin it out! I tend to thin out all of my wig to make them look more natural, but I did not mind messing up a $20 wig.

I don't have a LF, but hope you can have it fixed!

Good luck


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 13, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> JUst wanted to update, I bought a lace wig and I don't like it.  It looks.....wiggy, more so than my $20 dollar hairsister joints.  The hair is gorgeous on the wig, gorgeous, but the density is way too thick, but the parts look wide, too much lace showing.  How can it be so thick- but the part is wide?  A
> 
> I feel like it was money wasted down the drain.  Also the knots were not bleached when they were supposed to be.  I am going to try thinning it out some more and see if I can work with her- if not I will have to chalk it up as a loss.



The same exact thing happened to me. Not sure how to proceed really and I don't want to mess it up bc I don't know how to cut/thin out wigs


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 13, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi SelfStyled,
> 
> Sorry to hear this! Maybe you take take it to a BSS or salon and have them thin it out! *I tend to thin out all of my wig to make them look more natural, but I did not mind messing up a $20 wig.*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks CD,  I normally go to town on my $20 wigs, cutting bangs, layers the whole 9....its almost like with this one I am afraid to mess it up.  This is going to sound so dumb, but I don't have any stylist that I trust.



Ekaette said:


> The same exact thing happened to me. Not sure how to proceed really and I don't want to mess it up bc I don't know how to cut/thin out wigs


 
I am glad that I am not alone- we can commiserate together. Let me know if you ever find a solution.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 15, 2008)

My lace front has arrived ladies!!!! I'm taking a trip to Paris next week and I want to wear this lace front and leave my hair alone for 1 week. 

Dimensions: 14 inch Indian Remy Yaki Hair, Color #2, Medium Density $160 

Here she is:















Disclaimer: The pictures don't do the lace front justice. She is GORGEOUS!!! Now I just have to get her on my head for a trial run before the Paris trip Friday.

I will definitely post pictures!!!


----------



## NClady (Dec 15, 2008)

That is great.. Just remember to apply it in front of the hairline... I just got in my Kimora in this past weekend, see link below


http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=443&osCsid=lkitujb936tq7tgqpq38apoq05


I'm going to apply it this weekend. 




Manushka said:


> My lace front has arrived ladies!!!! I'm taking a trip to Paris next week and I want to war this lace front and leave my hair alone for 1 week.
> 
> Dimensions: 14 inch Indian Remy Yaki Hair, Color #2, Medium Density $160
> 
> ...


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 15, 2008)

NClady said:


> That is great.. Just remember to apply it in front of the hairline... I just got in my Kimora in this past weekend, see link below
> 
> 
> http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=443&osCsid=lkitujb936tq7tgqpq38apoq05
> ...



NClady you are the very best!!! Thanks for all your help girl!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 15, 2008)

Manushka said:


> My lace front has arrived ladies!!!! I'm taking a trip to Paris next week and I want to wear this lace front and leave my hair alone for 1 week.
> 
> Dimensions: 14 inch Indian Remy Yaki Hair, Color #2, Medium Density $160
> 
> ...



Definitely post what you do/ how it goes bc this is the same as mine- medium density 14 inch remy yaki #2 (psychic!)


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 15, 2008)

I want one


----------



## NClady (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks girl. I opened my fotki back up. If you have any questions let me know.

http://public.fotki.com/NClady/fulllacewigchinesel/

I had stopped wearing them for a min and got my hair cut, but since it's  cold now, I'm wearing them again. 




Manushka said:


> NClady you are the very best!!! Thanks for all your help girl!!!


----------



## Zenobia61 (Dec 15, 2008)

NCLady, can you give the details, i.e. vendor, color and ordering specs, for the chinese light yaky LF you're wearing in your fotki?  It's gorgeous and just what I need for this cold winter...


----------



## NClady (Dec 15, 2008)

I have only used two vendors. One American vendor is LH boutique and Chinese vendor is Jacksun. I haven't ordered from Jacksun in about 9-10 months. I have been getting my lace wigs from LH boutique. All of the lace wig information is in the fotki above the photos. If you are unble to see it, let me know and I can send it to you. If you have any questions let me know...



Zenobia61 said:


> NCLady, can you give the details, i.e. vendor, color and ordering specs, for the chinese light yaky LF you're wearing in your fotki? It's gorgeous and just what I need for this cold winter...


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 15, 2008)

I want one. There is a lady that I work with part-time and she has one and it looks BEAUTIFUL! The next time we work together I am going to make it a point to ask her about her's .


----------



## complexsimplicity (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG NClady!!! That wig is absolutely gorgeous on you. It doesn't even look like a wig @ all!!! I can't wait until mine comes in. I am very unsatified w/ the vendor I used. I paid an extra $40 for rush order and it's still not here. I demanded my $40 back. I ordered from xquizitehair.net. I ordered the italian yaki, 8", color 2, custom fit w/ ear panel stretch, french lace, light density, and bleached knots in the front. Although I'm unsatisfied w/ the customer service I still want my wig!! I hope I can get my app as fab as yours.


----------



## NClady (Dec 15, 2008)

Let me know if you need any help. 



complexsimplicity said:


> OMG NClady!!! That wig is absolutely gorgeous on you. It doesn't even look like a wig @ all!!! I can't wait until mine comes in. I am very unsatified w/ the vendor I used. I paid an extra $40 for rush order and it's still not here. I demanded my $40 back. I ordered from xquizitehair.net. I ordered the italian yaki, 8", color 2, custom fit w/ ear panel stretch, french lace, light density, and bleached knots in the front. Although I'm unsatisfied w/ the customer service I still want my wig!! I hope I can get my app as fab as yours.


----------



## NClady (Dec 15, 2008)

This is where I order my lace wigs from. Customer service is excellent. 

LH Boutique

This is store: http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/index.php?osCsid=lkitujb936tq7tgqpq38apoq05

This is the ebay store: http://myworld.ebay.com/luxurioushairboutique/

The Kimora is lovely... I got it to wear to a Christmas party... I will take photos and post them when I apply it.


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 15, 2008)

NClady said:


> This is where I order my lace wigs from. Customer service is excellent.
> 
> LH Boutique
> 
> ...


 
I got my wig, non-lacefront, from lhboutique on ebay. I recommend them. Very fast shipping. I think I ordered on a Tuesday and received it on a Friday.


----------



## NClady (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some photos of my Kimora lace wig:

http://public.fotki.com/NClady/kimora-lace-wig/


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried my first application of my lace front and FAILED miserably. It was a disaster. I had to take a couple of days off to go back and do more research and watch youtube tutorials. I still don't think I'm 100% ready to try again.

NClady, you are the "boss" with these LF!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

That's why I use bobby pins...


----------



## NClady (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you.. What type of glue or tape are you using? If you have a webcam I can walk you through it. 



Manushka said:


> I tried my first application of my lace front and FAILED miserably. It was a disaster. I had to take a couple of days off to go back and do more research and watch youtube tutorials. I still don't think I'm 100% ready to try again.
> 
> NClady, you are the "boss" with these LF!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 9, 2009)

NClady said:


> This is where I order my lace wigs from. Customer service is excellent.
> 
> LH Boutique
> 
> ...


 

Hi NClady...like the other ladies have said, your wigs and application are impeccable. Thanks for sharing. When I'm ready, I'm going to use your density percentages as a basis for ordering my wig.

ETA: I didn't see the "custom" option on either site. How would I go about ordering a custom wig?  My head is a tad too small for a stock wig.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2009)

NClady said:


> Thank you.. What type of glue or tape are you using? If you have a webcam I can walk you through it.



Thanks girl. I sure do wish I had a working webcam....lol. 

I used the Davlyn Green Bottle and also tried the blue line tape. I could not rid my fake hairline of the white residue the glue leaves behind and then the hold did not feel secure at all.

My only wig cap ripped after I cut it to get rid of the thick line. It was a mess. My skin was so irritated that I just gave up trying to apply and remove glue and tape for 2 hrs. 

Those lace front applications are no joke. I also feel my stock lace unit may be a tad bit to small for my head. 

I am taking a breather then retrying later this month....hoepfully!


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's why I use bobby pins...




I know what you mean now. LOL. How do you keep the hairline and nape down though?


----------



## NClady (Jan 9, 2009)

How many layers of glue and minutes are you letting the glue dry before you apply it? Did you get a chance to go to Black Hair Media to check out the Lace Wig section?.. I will type something up this weekend if I don't get to busy that will be a step by step with applying it. I know how it can be sometimes applying them. I get frustrated myself..Especially when it doesn't look right..



Manushka said:


> Thanks girl. I sure do wish I had a working webcam....lol.
> 
> I used the Davlyn Green Bottle and also tried the blue line tape. I could not rid my fake hairline of the white residue the glue leaves behind and then the hold did not feel secure at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## NClady (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks.. The custom unit that is in my fotki is from a Chinese vendor-Jackson. The Kimora is from LH Boutique. I have other units from LH Boutique that I need to post pictures of so that you can see them. The units that I have ordered from LH Boutique have been stock units. I think that they will be doing custom units later on this year. 

If you need help with ordering a custom unit let me know and I will help you. 



daephae said:


> Hi NClady...like the other ladies have said, your wigs and application are impeccable. Thanks for sharing. When I'm ready, I'm going to use your density percentages as a basis for ordering my wig.
> 
> ETA: I didn't see the "custom" option on either site. How would I go about ordering a custom wig?  My head is a tad too small for a stock wig.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I know what you mean now. LOL. How do you keep the hairline and nape down though?


I stretch the lace flat against my hairline and pin at the top of my ears and at the temples. I wear swoop bangs and always a side part. That's my normal style anyway. I pin behind my ears on both sides and three pins at the nape that's it.  No one can even tell. I just told a very close friend I had on a wig and she freaked out!!   She had no idea.  My wigs are custom fitted so that makes a huge difference.  I know some women wear custom fitted wigs without any tape, glue or bobby pins... its all about the fit.

I wear curlies and straight light yaky's, I don't try to wear high pony tails or a pulled back look, that wouldn't work.  I am more interested in being able to get to my hair every day to massage my scalp, apply growth aids and to wash and deep conditon. I also take my wigs off to workout.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2009)

NClady said:


> How many layers of glue and minutes are you letting the glue dry before you apply it? Did you get a chance to go to Black Hair Media to check out the Lace Wig section?.. I will type something up this weekend if I don't get to busy that will be a step by step with applying it. I know how it can be sometimes applying them. I get frustrated myself..Especially when it doesn't look right..



I got a ton of info from BMH. That site helped out a great deal.

I did two layers of glue and let it dry 7-10 minutes (bad application)
I did a layer of glue then tape on top and let dry for like 8 minutes (Bad application)

I also did a thin layer of glue to reduce residue and let that dry for like 10 minutes until it was sticky (good application but of course it did not hold)

My skin was getting red and irritated after all those applications. I had to moisturize my face with cocoa butter for two nights to relive the tenderness.

DH was like erplexed the whole time.......lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I got a ton of info from BMH. That sight helped out a great deal.
> 
> I did two layers of glue and let it dry 7-10 minutes (bad application)
> I did a layer of glue then tape on top and let dry for like 8 minutes (Bad application)
> ...


 
I recommend adhesive prep wipe (you can get this from a medical supply store - I can send you a box if you are intrested, I'm not using them anymore), one layer of that, let it dry then a layer of liquid bandage (I can't think of the brand right off hand) Then let that dry. Then put on your adhesives, your skin needs protection against the glues from the tapes.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to tell you all that my lace wig pics are in my fotki. Sorry. or did I? *hmmn*


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2009)

That's IT! I am getting a lace front!  These look so realistic!! I think I am going to start with a cheap one, a la Beverly Johnson or some other synthetic brand.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Manushka did you see Keedah's you tube on how she applies with just wig clips?
Here's the link girly........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc

Here is a link to my fotki where I did something similar, but I cut a slit in mine so that I could wear my own part. http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/
Just like Atlanta JJ- I don't want my wigs interupting my hair reggie.

Big Ups to Atlanta JJ and Keedah for making me realize to sport these LF's with no adhesives.

Good Luck! I hope you get it figured out


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I recommend adhesive prep wipe (you can get this from a medical supply store - I can send you a box if you are intrested, I'm not using them anymore), one layer of that, let it dry then a layer of liquid bandage (I can't think of the brand right off hand) Then let that dry. Then put on your adhesives, your skin needs protection against the glues from the tapes.



See that's what I don't understand. I used a skin protector that came with lace kit. However, I don't remember applying it to my skin after every re-application. 

Girl, this is no joke.....lol. LF are tough to get for real.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love LF's but it all depends on how you wear it, the type of hair you order, the length, and the application. Those factors are very important when trying to make it look realistic. I say go for it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay ladies...I am very close to making my first lace wig purchase...but tell me, when you're wearing the lace wig do you feel self conscious?


----------



## soulie (Jan 12, 2009)

daephae said:


> Okay ladies...I am very close to making my first lace wig purchase...but tell me, when you're wearing the lace wig do you feel self conscious?


 
I didn't, but I didn't wear wigs that were far from my natural color/texture.  I probably would have felt more self-conscious if I was wearing something that appeared more "fake".


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

soulie said:


> I didn't, but I didn't wear wigs that were far from my natural color/texture. I probably would have felt more self-conscious if I was wearing something that appeared more "fake".


 
Oh ok. I mean as far as the hairline showing and everything. Is it so realistic that a person wouldn't know you have it on?


----------



## soulie (Jan 12, 2009)

daephae said:


> Oh ok. I mean as far as the hairline showing and everything. Is it so realistic that a person wouldn't know you have it on?


 
That depends upon your application.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

soulie said:


> That depends upon your application.


 
Okay. I've been researching what I'm gonna use to apply. I'm going to take it off once a week to wash and DC.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 12, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Manushka did you see Keedah's you tube on how she applies with just wig clips?
> Here's the link girly........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc
> 
> Here is a link to my fotki where I did something similar, but I cut a slit in mine so that I could wear my own part. http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/
> ...




Hey sweetie,

thanks a million for sharing this. do you mind me asking where wig clips can be purchased? I haven't seen them at the bss I go to. 

tia,
tishee

ETA: I found them on gmbs here: http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigclips.html


----------



## Le Papillon (Jan 15, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> OMG NClady!!! That wig is absolutely gorgeous on you. It doesn't even look like a wig @ all!!! I can't wait until mine comes in. I am very unsatified w/ the vendor I used. I paid an extra $40 for rush order and it's still not here. I demanded my $40 back. I ordered from xquizitehair.net. I ordered the italian yaki, 8", color 2, custom fit w/ ear panel stretch, french lace, light density, and bleached knots in the front. Although I'm unsatisfied w/ the customer service I still want my wig!! I hope I can get my app as fab as yours.


 

Hi complexsimplicity, I'm interested in ordering the same type of hair from xquzitehair. We're you satisfied with the purchase? Any pics?


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just pondering this idea and came across this thread and I will say that I'm a lil iffy about buying one cause they can look a mess on some folks and it just doesn't seem real...to me at least....I don't know i still has to grow on me. Now that I know what they are I realized why the Hollywood dolls look so nice but the thought of pulling it off in the real world where folks will be lookin at you like "girl we know you nappyheaded,quit trying to stunt with that lacefront".... I dunno,just venting a lil bit. I wouldn't mind the convenience since I'm trying to transition and my layover for my half wig needs a rest along with the rest of my natural hair too....I have a wierd hairline though,folks call it a BOX because I have two noticeable "widow peaks" on both sides and my forehead is short, not that I want a big forehead,but I don't know how I would put on a lacefront..should I shave off the lil peaks?? I don't wanna start the wig line on my eyebrows. lol! That would look terrible...just sayin. Any suggestions?


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

My stylist used a medical adhesive which breathes.  He also put it jusssssssst past my hairline not too far that it looked all crazy and not too close that it was touching.  But I agree with everyone, you absolutely have to watch those edges or you'll be looking a hot mess.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 22, 2009)

glad this thread was bumped. i just got a synthetic lace front with the ear-to-ear lace. i bobby pinned the sides and nape, but the front keeps slipping because i can't pin THROUGH the lace, only behind it. anyone out there that can offer advice? i have been wearing a hat over it (pics in fotki) so it's not noticeable, but i want to be able to wear it sans beret and feel comfortable with the hairline part. i may just start taping it.

oh, and it still feels weird to me, hence the hat. i also think i will cut it cause it's BSL and makes me feel like it's tooo long.

anyone have one of these that can tell me approx how long it should last? i paid $60 for it which isn't a whole lot but it's about 3x more expensive than my normal synthetic wigs/half wigs.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Manushka where did you order your LF from? i'm overseas also and i need international shipping also. i'm about to order one, before this weekend is over. i cant take it no more, i'm to curious lol


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 2, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> Manushka where did you order your LF from? i'm overseas also and i need international shipping also. i'm about to order one, before this weekend is over. i cant take it no more, i'm to curious lol



Hey girl,

Sorry I am replying so late. I did not see this post. I ordered my LF from Alex Dong at [email protected] This is just his e-mail. There was no website for me to view any wigs. A lot of ladies on BMH recommended him.

He answered my e-mails in a timely fashion in the beginning but as soon as my LF arrived he no longer answered my e-mails. I would not recommend him for this reason. 

I was trying to get a hold of him to let him know my LF might be a tad bit to small for this head of mine. I never got a response and this was before anything was done to the wig. 

I'm sorry I could help you more girl.


----------



## ladycage (Feb 2, 2009)

Me wearing a synthetic lace front wig


----------



## ladycage (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1977&pictureid=11539

no makeup or tape


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 15, 2009)

I never thought about using wig clips!!!  So much better than than bobby pins or the combs that snag your edges.

And they are super cheap too!
http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=XESR191208KX0800




SelfStyled said:


> Hey Manushka did you see Keedah's you tube on how she applies with just wig clips?
> Here's the link girly........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc
> 
> Here is a link to my fotki where I did something similar, but I cut a slit in mine so that I could wear my own part. http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/
> ...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 15, 2009)

Great application!  I'm a bobby pinner as well....but I may try wig clips after seeing how the ladies here are using them.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't recall Namomi wearing lace fronts, she has been the weave queen. I think that's how she lost her edges. She might as well get a lace front now however and use adhesives because she has no edges.
> 
> Beyonce wore lace fronts for ages and her hairline looks fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 15, 2009)

Great app!



NClady said:


> Thanks girl. I opened my fotki back up. If you have any questions let me know.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/NClady/fulllacewigchinesel/
> 
> I had stopped wearing them for a min and got my hair cut, but since it's cold now, I'm wearing them again.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2009)

I would love to get a LF but some of those are too rich for my blood. (I have to make some sacrifices so I can buy my truck this year). If I can find a good side hustle, I'll get one. JJ and Lady Cage, those wigs are beautiful. They looks so natural.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 16, 2009)

You can find a synthetic lace wig for $60 in most BSS.  They typically have plastic mesh instead of lace though.

Also, a few ladies on BHM love the inexpensive human lace wigs from this site (also an ebay vendor) 

http://bestdealsusa1.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/260001
Many of the stock wigs are around $200.

http://bestdealsusa1.webs.com/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=2344306

You can find synthetic wigs that use real French lace at www.lhwigs.com.  The LH brand also has baby hair in addition to heat resistant fiber (can be heat styled).




Platinum said:


> I would love to get a LF but some of those are too rich for my blood. (I have to make some sacrifices so I can buy my truck this year). If I can find a good side hustle, I'll get one. JJ and Lady Cage, those wigs are beautiful. They looks so natural.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.creatingwigs.com/ Has a stock list on the website with wigs for as cheap as $106.  There are a ton of others too for under $150....and lots for under $200 as well. 

There is a review on BHM with pics of a 20" Spanish Wave style in 1b from www.creatingwigs.com.  Per the poster, it was $164 total with shipping. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=178370&PN=5


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> http://www.creatingwigs.com/ Has a stock list on the website with wigs for as cheap as $106.  There are a ton of others too for under $150....and lots for under $200 as well.
> 
> There is a review on BHM with pics of a 20" Spanish Wave style in 1b from www.creatingwigs.com.  Per the poster, it was $164 total with shipping. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=178370&PN=5


That sounds like a great deal. The thing to watch for is if the hair has a tendency to crawl or matt. It will do that if the hair is placed in the wig with the cuticles mismatched  Cheaper wigs run the chance of having that problem. Not all of them do mind you, it's just something I look for and ask about specifically when I see a really low priced wig.  Cuticles not aligned correctly is the quickest way to end up with a tangled up birds nest!


----------



## leejeff (Mar 4, 2009)

They are not just for cancer patients.  There are woman like myself who suffer from alopecia, or woman who just can't grow hair.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a lace wig addict! I made a short video on how I apply mines with pins as well 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdNqSaPEh6k
​


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 4, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> http://www.creatingwigs.com/ Has a stock list on the website with wigs for as cheap as $106. There are a ton of others too for under $150....and lots for under $200 as well.
> 
> There is a review on BHM with pics of a 20" Spanish Wave style in 1b from www.creatingwigs.com. Per the poster, it was $164 total with shipping. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=178370&PN=5


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> That sounds like a great deal. The thing to watch for is if the hair has a tendency to crawl or matt. It will do that if the hair is placed in the wig with the cuticles mismatched Cheaper wigs run the chance of having that problem. Not all of them do mind you, it's just something I look for and ask about specifically when I see a really low priced wig. Cuticles not aligned correctly is the quickest way to end up with a tangled up birds nest!


 
A few ladies on BHM got their orders and seem to be pleased....at least those who actually got what they ordered.  We shall see how the wigs react to washing.  I'm sure they will post any adverse results.


----------



## missnurselady (Mar 5, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> A few ladies on BHM got their orders and seem to be pleased....at least those who actually got what they ordered.  We shall see how the wigs react to washing.  I'm sure they will post any adverse results.



Yea, I'm keeping my eye on that thread. I so wanna get a lacefront for this summer......


----------



## Integrity (Mar 5, 2009)

hothair said:


> I just got this couldn't resist



i love curls so i just ordered this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300296570714


----------



## Ediese (Mar 5, 2009)

This is really tempting me to take out my old lace wig, and slap it on. I'm really thinking about taking out my weave this week. I can't believe it hasn't even been two months yet.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 5, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Manushka did you see Keedah's you tube on how she applies with just wig clips?
> Here's the link girly........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc
> 
> Here is a link to my fotki where I did something similar, but I cut a slit in mine so that I could wear my own part. http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/
> ...


 
Wow!! I'm so tempted to cut a slit in mine so I can wear a little piece of hair out. That would really help not show the lace if I'm not using adhesives. Great application!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ediese said:


> This is really tempting me to take out my old lace wig, and slap it on. I'm really thinking about taking out my weave this week. I can't believe it hasn't even been a two months yet.


You better leave that hair in girl.....


----------



## Ediese (Mar 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You better leave that hair in girl.....


 
 I know. I've been dying for a change though. It's crazy because before I had it installed I was getting so tired of my natural hair. I'm truly confused. I don't know what to do. I paid a lot for the weave, and had to pay twice to get it reinstalled the same day. I was planning to leave it in for 3 months, but then changed that to 2 months. Now, I just want to take it out, and it's only been 5 weeks. The problem is that the weave is looking really dry and tangling a lot. That's really irritating me.

ETA: Your hair is AMAZING!! I am loving your progress!!


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 17, 2009)

Bumping this thread for more follow up.

I have a few questions, I am considering purchasing one (kinky straight or italian yaky), if I like it I want to buy afro curl (type 4a hair I think).

I need a break from my hair right now, plan is to wear for a week and wash and deep condition weekly

I have a few question however-

For those that I have previously responded to the thread, Are your still using lace front wig regularly, if not why.


For those that use glue, I am thinking of using this occasionally particularly when I want the ponytail look. Can I remove invisibond with alcohol or will I need specific glue removal like TDI.

Lastly I will like to see more pictures of members with their lace front weave.

PLS POST MORE PICS

Thanks


----------



## NClady (Mar 17, 2009)

Check out blackhairmedia.com.. The there is a forum for lace wigs, that will be a big help with your questions and seeing more pictures of people with their lace wigs. The ladies on there are a big help with questions.

I still wear my lace wig on and off.. 

I use both alcohol and the TDI for remove the invisibond glue. 

Below is my link to my fotki with my lace wigs:

http://public.fotki.com/NClady/

Hopes this helps...When you get your lace wig, post pictures...





lollyoo said:


> Bumping this thread for more follow up.
> 
> I have a few questions, I am considering purchasing one (kinky straight or italian yaky), if I like it I want to buy afro curl (type 4a hair I think).
> 
> ...


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks NClady for the link to your fotki. Your unit is lovely.
I went to BHM intially, but some technical work is going on over there, will try again soon.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 20, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> Bumping this thread for more follow up.
> 
> I have a few questions, I am considering purchasing one (kinky straight or italian yaky), if I like it I want to buy afro curl (type 4a hair I think).
> 
> ...



I want to see more pics too. My LF is over here catching dust!!!  Too small. I may try to split it so I can wear the front part of my hair out!


----------



## Faith (Mar 21, 2009)

Some help ladies...what colour lace did you all get?  I'm not sure if I should get light or medium??  I'm about Jill Scott's shade.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 21, 2009)

Faith said:


> Some help ladies...what colour lace did you all get? I'm not sure if I should get light or medium?? I'm about Jill Scott's shade.


 

I got a color that was closest to my  natural hair 4!!! The great thing about lace fronts is you can get whatever color you want and it will look like it's your own! .

I think a medium color would be perfect IMO!


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

soulie said:


> I have not personally done this, but I have read posts on another forum where this was done successfully. (with instructions) You need to be careful to not damage the lace, but, yes it can be done. *Another possibility is bobby pins* - daily removal and the ability to access your own hair at will.


 
I bought a synthetic lace front and  used bobby pins.  The problem was that they showed around my hair line and my side burn area kept flipping up.  I haven't read this entire thread but does anyone have a tip for keeping side burns down without adhesive?


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> You can find *a synthetic lace wig for $60* in most BSS. They typically have plastic mesh instead of lace though.
> 
> Also, a few ladies on BHM love the inexpensive human lace wigs from this site (also an ebay vendor)
> 
> ...


 

I bought a synthetic lace front for $59 from a local BSS. I got tons of compliments the first 2-3 days.  After that, my wig became a tangled mess.  I washed the wig and it looked much better but seems to have a permanant tangled part in the back underside.  How long should a synthetic LF last?


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2009)

mezzogirl said:


> I bought a synthetic lace front for $59 from a local BSS. I got tons of compliments the first 2-3 days. After that, my wig became a tangled mess. I washed the wig and it looked much better but seems to have a permanant tangled part in the back underside. How long should a synthetic LF last?


 
Soak it in one part fabric softner/ one part water and it will good as new. If the idea of fabric softner freaks you out, use silicon mix conditioner.

Both products will coat the fibers, but the fabric softner is much cheaper and easier to find!

Good Luck!


----------



## hothair (Apr 1, 2009)

I ordered two new units a 20" yaki and a 12" Remi deep wave. My first unit is dead I split it and used the pieces as closure. The afro kinky curly i got(from ebay for those that asked)  i haven't used recently the stretch in the lace got a bit too big and I can't seem to find my straight unit anywhere. I don't glue down (use pins; I intend to be in protectives (weaves, LF ) for the rest of the year to gain back my length


----------



## missnurselady (Apr 1, 2009)

I just ordered a 18in natural straight, im still trying to decide how im going to attach it. I was digging the pin idea but in scared of the wind blowing and plus i want to be able to wear my hair up. So now im researching tape.... any ideas, suggestions, comments?


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Manushka did you see Keedah's you tube on how she applies with just wig clips?
> Here's the link girly........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc
> 
> Here is a link to my fotki where I did something similar, but I cut a slit in mine so that I could wear my own part. http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/lacefront/
> ...


 
SelfStyled,
I think I'm going to bite the bullet and just cut a slit into my lacefront like you suggested. It is just too small and tight for this big head of mine. 

I don't know if that will give me more room but I will try to pin it down before I sew wig clips into it after I cut the slit.

I'm nervous girl............


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't be nervous girl, lol.  I used to think the lace was so fragile, but I actually found the lace to be quite durable.  I have now cut my lace wig up and made a half wig out it- and I love it!  Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## MA2010 (May 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Don't be nervous girl, lol.  I used to think the lace was so fragile, but I actually found the lace to be quite durable.  I have now cut my lace wig up and made a half wig out it- and I love it!  Let me know how it comes out.



SelfStyled, I did it thanks to your advise. I dusted off my brand new lacefront and wore it this weekend on a trip to Rome with DH!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH GIRL!!! It would have been a $$$ lost if I had not split it to fit my head! I appreciate you. 

****PICS**** 














<---- Yep, at the Colloseum


----------



## SelfStyled (May 4, 2009)

Hooray- Manushka!  I am so glad it worked for you- way too much money to throw down the drain. It came out so good, I like those waves. Please remind me what type of hair that is again.  Girl you are looking like a supermodel over there and at the colliseum too, I am so jealous.


----------



## Ediese (May 4, 2009)

^^^ I sure do agree! It looks great girl! I'm jealous.


----------



## MA2010 (May 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hooray- Manushka! I am so glad it worked for you- way too much money to throw down the drain. It came out so good, I like those waves. Please remind me what type of hair that is again. Girl you are looking like a supermodel over there and at the colliseum too, I am so jealous.


 
All thanks to you girl! I have to go search this thread for my lacefront info. The Colosseum was so beautiful! 




Ediese said:


> ^^^ I sure do agree! It looks great girl! I'm jealous.


 
Don't be girl... your lace front is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 5, 2009)

Manushka said:


> SelfStyled, I did it thanks to your advise. I dusted off my brand new lacefront and wore it this weekend on a trip to Rome with DH!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH GIRL!!! It would have been a $$$ lost if I had not split it to fit my head! I appreciate you.
> 
> ...


 

so lovely and natural  i love the pics


----------



## Country gal (May 5, 2009)

Manushka- I miss being in Rome. I want to go back again. It is a beautiful city. Love the hair. You look so young in the pics.


----------



## MA2010 (May 6, 2009)

Country gal said:


> Manushka- I miss being in Rome. I want to go back again. It is a beautiful city. Love the hair. You look so young in the pics.



Thank you girl! It's hard convincing some people my age (26)! I count it as a blessing.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
I paid over $300 from this site www.bargainlacewigs.co.uk

The reason for sale is the color does not suit me, I would've preferred a jet black, like the colour of my own hair!!
I was thinking about dying it but I do not want to ruin the unit, I've never dyed anything before!!

I cut the lace at the front but it is still intact at the back. I did not even apply the wig with adhesive, I just cornrowed my hair very tiny, put a wig cap on and put the lace wig on my head. I wore it for 5 hours!!!

PM me with offers, Thank you







*100%* *Indian Remy hair, Brazilian Curl texture, colour #1b (off black), 18 inches long measured from crown to tip*
*Full Swiss lace with stretch in the middle, medium brown lace colour (suitable for medium brown complexions such as Brandy's or Jennifer Hudson's)*
*Free style – can be parted anywhere*
*Single knots around perimeter, double knots throughout the rest of the wig*
*Babyhair around the perimeter for a more realistic look*
*Light hair density at the front and around the hairline, light to medium density throughout the rest of the unit*
*Measurements:*
*Circumference: 22 inches*
*Forehead to nape: 14 inches*
*Ear to ear across front hairline: 12 inches*
*Ear to ear over top: 12.5 inches*
*Temple to temple across back of head: 14.5 inches*
*Nape: 5.5 inches*
*my own pics:*
*http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/r...008/lacefront/*​


----------



## Keedah (May 7, 2009)

Here are pics of my latest baby

Chinese Yaki in color #4. I dyed the back half black so its two toned.


----------



## cocoadiva2 (May 7, 2009)

bermudabeauty said:


> I would take my wig off every 7 to 10 days and wash/condition and rebraid my hair. But if you apply your wig with glue you can go as long as 6wks even go swimming in that bad boy! If you use tape it will last about 2weeks. Your hair will grow no doubt about it and your natural hair isn't being manipulated at all. I bought my wig as a christmas gift for myself $299 is a lot of money and I wore it regularly to about March. When I bought the wig I had cut my hair off to the old school Halle Berry short. When I stopped wearing it in March my hair had grown into a cute bob. So it definately grew my hair w/no problems. The wig will last you forever too.


 

Is the wig really able to be worn swimming?  I'm not talking about doing laps (I can't swim) but a quick dip or a splash.  I'm headed to Cancun at the end of July and I just do not want to do braids. You guys have me sold on the idea, I just don't want to be poolside and see my wig floating away.erplexed


----------



## shadylane21 (Jul 1, 2009)

O.K. SO I just posted a thread about me doing a tutorial about howI apply my wig so here is the pics from that tutorial.


----------



## shadylane21 (Jul 1, 2009)

So thats my contribution! Hope you likey! I made the pics big so you could see the hair line.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 14, 2009)

Lace wigs are wonderful and the brand "Freetress Equal" is excellent because you don't need to add tape or glue and it looks so natural. In addition, the wigs are synthetic.


----------



## Jewell (Aug 27, 2009)

I also thought about getting a lace wig to give my hair a nice break like the OP.  I think they are fine if you get a nice one.  Synthetic or human hair doesn't matter as long as the quality is good.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Aug 27, 2009)

I like them! This I'm wearing one in my profile pic. Here it is up close:


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 28, 2009)

I love lace front wigs they are so pretty and inexpensive for a great look. I just think its important to properly moisturize your hair before applying the wig because your hair will become dry underneath and
 itchy and you wont be able to get to it that well.

I typically only wear my lace for 2 weeks at a time and take them off and reapply them.


----------



## dragongirlmk09 (Sep 9, 2009)

yes i love the 100% REMY HUMAN HAIR LACE WIG MILKY WAY SAGA SASHA and the FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG BEYONCE i bought both of them and i love them i bought them from clairhair.com and another thing i like about these lace front wigs is that i don't need to apply glue or tape to wear them that is a plus with me. when i wear them i will take a pic so you can see.


----------



## pisceschica (Sep 17, 2009)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> I am thinking about getting a lace wig to give my hair a break, do you think they look fake?
> 
> What is your opinion?
> Any photos would be great.


 
If you use the right vendor, size, texture (you are NOT asian),density, and application they will look natural....

He does really good hairlines:

http://www.junpengwigs.com/english/En_ProductShow.asp?ArticleID=3818

If I can find a picture of a BHM member I can show you how natural his units look, I _think_ I saved them to my home computer. I am waiting on one from him. There is a link to the pictures but they are are not working anymore.


----------



## Bachelorette (Sep 17, 2009)

hottestdiva19 said:


> I like them! This I'm wearing one in my profile pic. Here it is up close:



Wow very nice. What type/brand do you use?


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 19, 2009)

subbing to come back and read


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey what type of glue are y'all using? i'd like one that is waterproof and adhesive remover....any recommendations? please respond.
-tia


----------



## Letta (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a really pretty lace front.  I like to believe it wasnt fake looking 

My mom has a new lace front thats shes using and it matches her hair color PERFECTLY.  My mom gets her hair colored every few weeks and she decided to go the wig route because I love it so much and she wanted it for Black Caucus time.  She has various shades of brown & blond. I dont kno wat color number that is but I'd look crazy bcuz I'm darker then her

I'm gonna try to put a picture later but when I do ignore my "Im gonna sex u up" face. it was one of my facebook pictures

The glue I got were strips that they were selling @ the beauty supply store that I got the wig.  I never used them tho b/c the lace was so close to my skin color and it was cut so well that I never took the time to use it.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## onyxmin (Nov 28, 2009)

I love!!!! lace wigs (front/ full)

Attached are diff. styles of a synthetic lace front wig I got from www.blackhairspray.com
Name of wig: Inspire II

Another I would recommend is the Kerry synthetic lace front wig by sensational. Am going to get it in a color 4


----------



## aegis (Nov 29, 2009)

im about to put mine on right now lol


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Dec 6, 2009)

*Sigh* I got a beautiful lace wig. And I can't get thhe glue to stick! 2 days of trying. I don't even want to look at it any more


----------



## Skyqueen737 (Jan 3, 2010)

addaboutmyhair said:


> *Sigh* I got a beautiful lace wig. And I can't get thhe glue to stick! 2 days of trying. I don't even want to look at it any more



Make sure the hairline of the wig,underneath, is well cleaned. Often times there can be a collection of glue that will prevent a good application.


----------



## NikkiNee (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone just cut the lace to fit their own hair line and then just bobby pin their wig, not using clue or anything..justy bobby pins to secure?


----------



## username12 (Jan 21, 2010)

NikkiNee said:


> Does anyone just cut the lace to fit their own hair line and then just bobby pin their wig, not using clue or anything..justy bobby pins to secure?


 
I do.  I custom order all of my lace wigs with adjustable straps in the back so I don't need glue or tape.   If you don't have adjustable straps, you can cut out a strap from an old wig and sew it in your lace wig, or you can sew in some wig clips.  I bobby pin the front, putting the pins along my hairline at the temples


----------



## username12 (Jan 21, 2010)

DivaD04 said:


> hey what type of glue are y'all using? i'd like one that is waterproof and adhesive remover....any recommendations? please respond.
> -tia


 
Ms. Lola's glue is awesome.  It's very easy to apply, has a strong hold, and easy clean up


----------



## carolinetwin (Jan 21, 2010)

does anyone find that the hairline on the lace front is too perfect? i.e there is too much density. Most people don't have a perfect hairline like the lace fronts suggest


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^ very true... the hairline has to be from small to medium density and lead into full density---full density from start to finish appears to faux..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to be the Lace Wig bobby pin queen!! Now I'm the half wig queen. lol


----------



## winnettag (Jan 27, 2010)

addaboutmyhair said:


> *Sigh* I got a beautiful lace wig. And I can't get thhe glue to stick! 2 days of trying. I don't even want to look at it any more


 
Usually you have to play around with different glues, tapes and combos of those to get a good hold.



DivaD04 said:


> hey what type of glue are y'all using? i'd like one that is waterproof and adhesive remover....any recommendations? please respond.
> -tia


 
Invisi-Bond is waterproof.


I love the pics some of you ladies have posted of your LF's! Thank you!
I still can't decide if I want the hassle of a full lace or if I should stick to lace fronts.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 27, 2010)

I really want a LF but the adhesive is the only thing that's stopping me. I'm afraid that if I use adhesive that I may mess my hairline up and if I don't that the wig will have the potential to fly off!

You ladies that are using adhesive, are your hairlines ok? Is the adhesive only if you want to leave the wig on for weeks at a time? Ladies, that aren't using it is your wig loose? Do you get nervous on windy days?


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 27, 2010)

Bumping for more responses.


----------



## username12 (Feb 9, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> I really want a LF but the adhesive is the only thing that's stopping me. I'm afraid that if I use adhesive that I may mess my hairline up and if I don't that the wig will have the potential to fly off!
> 
> You ladies that are using adhesive, are your hairlines ok? Is the adhesive only if you want to leave the wig on for weeks at a time? Ladies, that aren't using it is your wig loose? Do you get nervous on windy days?


 
You can bobby pin it down.  Or wrap your head with a coban bandage, paint the area where you part your wig with a foundation that matches your skin, and glue down the bandage on your forehand.  This method will protect your edges.


----------



## dcprdiva (Feb 23, 2010)

Ladies - what if I get one of those lace fronts that have combs/string underneath?  What the heck am I supposed to do with the lace? Cut it?  Let me know, I'm seriously considering going wiggy for spring/summer.

Thanks!


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 11, 2010)

dcprdiva said:


> Ladies - what if I get one of those lace fronts that have combs/string underneath? What the heck am I supposed to do with the lace? Cut it? Let me know, I'm seriously considering going wiggy for spring/summer.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I wear a stocking cap/wig cap on my head and then put on my lace front. If you are talking about the strings at the base of the wig I don't secure/tighten them but I did when I first started wearing them my wig felt like it was squeezing my head so I stopped with strings I just tighten them under. 

Your supposed to cut the lace a bit. The BSS I bought mine from cut the lace for me.


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

I'm not partial to them ... But if they work for someone, great!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 15, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> I really want a LF but the adhesive is the only thing that's stopping me. I'm afraid that if I use adhesive that I may mess my hairline up and if I don't that the wig will have the potential to fly off!
> 
> You ladies that are using adhesive, are your hairlines ok? Is the adhesive only if you want to leave the wig on for weeks at a time? Ladies, that aren't using it is your wig loose? Do you get nervous on windy days?


 
Get the really strong bobby pins from Sally's and slide the pins in over your ears and at your temples. I wear my lace with a side part so the pins are hiden. My hairline is not affected that way and I have yet to have a wig get away from me using this method  I don't use adhesive.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 12, 2010)

I purchased one today that had the combs in the front and back. I will probably rely on that with a few bobby pins for backup.


----------



## hothair (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I posted in here a while ago. I'm currently in braids but will be using my remy straight wig when I take them out in a few weeks, I've been contemplating doing a "horseshoe" by cutting out the top and letting my own hair (a la weave) out cause I think the hair looks a bit wiggy at times.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Jul 2, 2010)

I voted I think they look nice if you get a good one....BUT it also depends on how good you apply it. Here is one I am rocking now. I am not supposed to wear it in a pony tail but I just want you all to see the hairline: 

More pictures on my blog


----------

